# Breaking Bad



## Vinz (25 Agosto 2012)

Si ricomincia da qui: http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=48655008&st=225


----------



## Heisenberg (27 Agosto 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



E ricominciamo  Non ho aggiunto un opzione interessante alla lista "chi ucciderà walt": Walt stesso ?


----------



## sion (28 Agosto 2012)

la cosa pallosa e' che la prossima settimana con la ottava puntata finisce la prima parte di stagione.

le altre 8 saranno trasmesse in estate 2013

per me e' una scelta ridicola,in pratica sarebbero come quinta e sesta stagione.


----------



## BB7 (28 Agosto 2012)

Visto ieri la 5x04 e 5x05. Entrambe due puntate bellissime, non vedo l'ora di recuperare queste ultime e gustarmi la season finale


----------



## Cm Punk (28 Agosto 2012)

Tra un pò mi vedo la 5x06 (la 5x05 pazzesca )

Comunque telefilm fantastico, vi ringrazio di avermelo consigliato


----------



## BB7 (31 Agosto 2012)




----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2012)

sion ha scritto:


> la cosa pallosa e' che la prossima settimana con la ottava puntata finisce la prima parte di stagione.
> 
> le altre 8 saranno trasmesse in estate 2013
> 
> per me e' una scelta ridicola,in pratica sarebbero come quinta e sesta stagione.


Concordo, una scelta che per me ha davvero poco senso, tanto valeva fare una quinta e una sesta stagione per bene.


----------



## Threvv (2 Settembre 2012)

grandissima serie!

peccato dover aspettare tanto per il finale. jesse è un personaggio fantastico


----------



## BB7 (2 Settembre 2012)

Consiglio a tutti di seguire QUESTO sito perchè vi si trovano delle belle recensioni. Io le leggo sempre dopo aver visto un episodio di BB perchè viene analizzato davvero bene in modo molto interessante (;


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Non vedo l'ora arrivi domani sera per poter vedere la puntata!


----------



## Solo (3 Settembre 2012)

5x08



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Vedete quanto è utile leggere al cesso?   L'ho sempre detto io!


----------



## BB7 (3 Settembre 2012)

hype a MILLE. Chiunque abbia trovato l'episodio con dei buoni sottotitoli non esiti a mandarmi un MP


----------



## Vinz (3 Settembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Madò... pazzesco. Non posso aspettare un anno...


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Settembre 2012)

Avrei dovuto guardarla assieme a degli amici questa sera,però me ne sbatto e la guardo subito


----------



## Ataraxia (3 Settembre 2012)

e ora come si fa ad aspettare?



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Settembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Secondo voi perchè walt è uscito dal giro, sempre che sia vera la cosa ? Per il ritorno del cancro ?


----------



## Solo (3 Settembre 2012)

Bill ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Secondo voi perchè walt è uscito dal giro, sempre che sia vera la cosa ? Per il ritorno del cancro ?





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Imho è "rinsavito" un minimo. Probabilmente sa che col cancro non gli resta molto da vivere, meglio godersi la famiglia fino a quando può piuttosto che costruire un impero del qualche non potrà parlare con nessuno e morire senza nulla di concreto in mano.


----------



## Snake (3 Settembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Madre di Dio. Dopo aver curato ogni dettaglio Walt si fa scoprire da uno che si fa una kagata

Bella puntata che è andata via liscia senza apparenti colpi di scena ma in realtà mi aspettavo sarebbe successo qualcosa proprio nel finale, non così però

La scena dei 9 ammazzati in 2 minuti è esilarante

Comunque se pensiamo al flashback che si vede all'inizio della stagione dove Walt ha i capelli lunghi non penso che gli sia ritornato il cancro. 

P.S. Sono l'unico che per un nano secondo ha pensato che nella borsa ci fossero i resti di Mike? Lol. Stupendo il ritorno della mosca


----------



## Solo (3 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



In realtà nella scena dei capelli lui prende pillole, è molto magro, secondo me ha il cancro.

Quando Jesse è uscito dalla porta a me quelli in terra sembravano i vestiti di un cadavere al che ho pensato subito a Mike e mi è venuto un:"WTF? Ma Walt è impazzito?" Poi solamente quando Jesse ha aperto le cerniere ho capito che erano borse.


----------



## Brain84 (3 Settembre 2012)

stica che puntata!


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



"mi hai beccato" porca pupazza e adesso? Un anno ad aspettare che farà Hank! Potrebbe succedere qualunque cosa, il fatto che Walter scappi perch il cognato lo ha sgamato non mi giustificano le 8 puntate che mancano..mamma mia ho la stessa faccia di Hank nell'ultimo frame


----------



## Facciosnaooo (3 Settembre 2012)

raga il titolo della 5x08?


----------



## BB7 (3 Settembre 2012)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> raga il titolo della 5x08?



Gliding Over All


----------



## Facciosnaooo (3 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Gliding Over All



Grazie!


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Settembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Madò che puntata,abbastanza lenta (a parte l'uccisione dei 9 testimoni,scena EPICA  )e poi TAAAAC,colpo di scena finale.Onestamente mi riesce difficile immaginare che Hank agisca immediatamente,dopotutto lui non ha mai visto il lato "Heisenberg" di Walt,quindi a meno che non inizi ad unire i puntini (genio della chimica che inizia a smerciare cristalli purissimi proprio quando Walt si ammala ecc.),credo che non succederà nulla nell'immediato.
Per quanto riguarda la scena "del futuro" probabilmente Walt è già in fuga,è trasandatissimo.


----------



## BB7 (3 Settembre 2012)

Raga negli ep che trovo io l'audio è sempre fuori sincro di 1-2 secondi ed è una cosa un pò fastidiosa... riscontare anche voi questa cosa nei vostri episodi? Se la risposta è no allora mandatemi un messaggio privato please


----------



## Snake (3 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Raga negli ep che trovo io l'audio è sempre fuori sincro di 1-2 secondi ed è una cosa un pò fastidiosa... riscontare anche voi questa cosa nei vostri episodi? Se la risposta è no allora mandatemi un messaggio privato please



Per caso è quello coi sottotitoli in giallo?


----------



## Solo (3 Settembre 2012)

Volendo puoi smanettare con le opzioni del media player se lo guardi su pc per ritardare/anticipare l'audio.


----------



## BB7 (3 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Per caso è quello coi sottotitoli in giallo?



Si proprio quello.



Solo ha scritto:


> Volendo puoi smanettare con le opzioni del media player se lo guardi su pc per ritardare/anticipare l'audio.



"Purtroppo" lo guardo sulla TV usando l'usb. (Se volessi potrei sistemarlo con qualche programmino tipo virtualdub ma non ho proprio voglia)


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Raga negli ep che trovo io l'audio è sempre fuori sincro di 1-2 secondi ed è una cosa un pò fastidiosa... riscontare anche voi questa cosa nei vostri episodi? Se la risposta è no allora mandatemi un messaggio privato please



"Pesca" il video dal "torrente" e mettici i sub a parte.


----------



## Degenerate X (3 Settembre 2012)

Stavo seriamente pensando di iniziare a vederlo. Non sono un amante di serie tv, ma da come ne parlate...


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Gran puntata, soffre un pò il fatto che non è un vero season finale visto che in realtà hanno diviso la serie in due parti (grossa cavolata), Hank che scopriva Walt era ormai solo questione di tempo, vediamo andrà a finire!


----------



## Facciosnaooo (4 Settembre 2012)

Questa serie tv è stupenda.. Peccato dover aspettare così tanto.


----------



## Snake (4 Settembre 2012)

Comunque per me hanno fatto una kazzata a spalmarla così, un conto è una pausa di pochi mesi come fanno per altri serial americani ma un anno è troppo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Comunque per me hanno fatto una kazzata a spalmarla così, un conto è una pausa di pochi mesi come fanno per altri serial americani ma un anno è troppo.



Ma infatti non capisco proprio questa scelta, al massimo potevano riprenderla a Gennaio, ma addirittura un anno....


----------



## Vinz (4 Settembre 2012)

Beh purtroppo è anche colpa della AMC


----------



## alexrossonero (4 Settembre 2012)

La verità è che all'AMC si fumano la Crystal!
Gran serie... geniale!


----------



## Heisenberg (4 Settembre 2012)

E' colpa dell'AMC da quel che ho letto. Comunque, devono ancora registrarla la nuova serie, per cui se univano gli otto episodi nuovi a questi gia fatti sarebbe uscita comunque un po' dopo rispetto a luglio 2012..ma vabè. Lamentarsi non serve, bisogna attendere e mettere l'hype da parte.


----------



## BB7 (4 Settembre 2012)

Gran episodio, la scelta di dividere la season finale lascia un pò di amaro in bocca ma va bene cosi.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Probabilmente la mosca viene inquadrata spesso perchè il regista di questo episodio è quello di Fly (presumo). Per quanto riguarda la borsa data a Jesse si vede che l'inquadratura è fatta apposta in modo da farti pensare che ci sia Mike li dentro e non i soldi infatti l'ho pensato pure io. Grandissima la scelta degli autori di far scegliere a Walt di uscire dal giro, anche se succede senza un grande colpo di scena se ci pensate è proprio questo il punto cardine di questa stagione... chi se lo aspettava che avrebbe mollato.



Ed è proprio questo che adoro di Breaking Bad, non è scontato ma sempre imprevedibile. Quando iniziai a guardarlo dopo i primi 2 episodi pensai "ecco il solito telefilm con la trama scontata nel quale in ogni episodio il protagonista si inventa un qualcosa legato alla chimica per salvarsi stile McGyver" invece niente di tutto ciò. BB riesce sempre a non cadere nello scontato. Ora tensione al massimo per la half-season FINALE.


----------



## Miro (5 Settembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La faccia di Hank sul cesso  
Era questione di tempo comunque...adesso bisogna aspettare un anno


----------



## Degenerate X (5 Settembre 2012)

Iniziato adesso a vederlo, ho visto le prime due puntate. Niente male...


----------



## BB7 (5 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Iniziato adesso a vederlo, ho visto le prime due puntate. Niente male...



Le prime due stagioni, sopratutto la prima, sono di pura descrizione e presentazione dei personaggi quindi alcune volte ci saranno dei dialoghi abbastanza lunghi (ma mai troppo pesanti). Invece dalla terza in poi cmq rimarrano alcuni dialoghi caratteristici di questa serie però gli episodi saranno uno più bello dell'altro... ovviamente prima bisogna guardare le prime stagioni per capire fino in fondo le successive (;


----------



## BB7 (6 Settembre 2012)

Chi ha finito la Quinta stagione guardi questa immagine 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)












 

C'è pure la Tavola Periodica Delle Morti di BB:


```
[IMG]http://img.gawkerassets.com/img/17y3eh93v559ujpg/original.jpg[/IMG]
```


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2012)

Spettacolare la tavola periodica delle morti!


----------



## Solo (6 Settembre 2012)

Tempo fa ho visto qualcosa di simile anche per Dexter. 

Anzi, penso pure di averla postata nel vecchio foro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Settembre 2012)

Per chi ha visto la 5x08:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Vince Gilligan ha detto che il valore complessivo della mega pila di soldi che Skyler ha imboscato si aggira sugli 80mln di dollari


----------



## Solo (7 Settembre 2012)

Gilligan parla della 5x08

http://tvline.com/2012/09/04/breaking-bad-season-5-midseason-finale-burning-questions/


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Gilligan parla della 5x08
> 
> http://tvline.com/2012/09/04/breaking-bad-season-5-midseason-finale-burning-questions/





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



A proposito della frase di Walt a Skyler "I'm out":
_“There were probably lots of good reasons for Walt to walk into the kitchen there and say, ‘I’m out.’ … It’s not for nothing that [hospital] scene is in there.”
_
Probabilmente gli esami hanno evidenziato un ritorno del cancro


----------



## BB7 (7 Settembre 2012)

Un video Tributo (riassunto) di tutte e 5 le stagioni di Breaking Bad, è davvero ben fatto:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2012)

Lo avevo già visto questo video, Bellissimo!  Comunque cioè qui tocca aspettare praticamente un anno, ma come si fa?


----------



## Heisenberg (7 Settembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Video epico. Comunque io non riesco a capire (non è una critica, è proprio una ricerca del concetto) perchè si è tirato fuori per via del cancro. Voleva costruire un impero e SAPEVA che il cancro sarebbe potuto tornare. Non lo aveva previsto ?


----------



## BB7 (7 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Video epico. Comunque io non riesco a capire (non è una critica, è proprio una ricerca del concetto) perchè si è tirato fuori per via del cancro. Voleva costruire un impero e SAPEVA che il cancro sarebbe potuto tornare. Non lo aveva previsto ?





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Che gli sia tornato il cancro è molto probabile ma non ancora certo. Cmq alla fin fine l'impero lo ha costruito... come dice Skyler ha cosi tanti soldi che neanche in 10 vite riuscirebbero a spenderli... cmq c'è anche chi teorizza che non sia veramente uscito dal giro... non ci resta che aspettare un anno per sapere la verità qual è.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Video epico. Comunque io non riesco a capire (non è una critica, è proprio una ricerca del concetto) perchè si è tirato fuori per via del cancro. Voleva costruire un impero e SAPEVA che il cancro sarebbe potuto tornare. Non lo aveva previsto ?





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Beh,sempre che abbia veramente il cancro,potrebbe aver deciso di passare gli ultimi mesi con la famiglia,avendo già abbondantemente adempiuto al suo dovere economico.Anche la restituzione a Jesse dei soldi che gli doveva e la conversazione quasi nostalgica in cui i due ricordano le avventure sul loro vecchio RV hanno un sapore di "ritiro".
Oppure potrebbe essere tutta una gigantesca balla per levarsi dai piedi moglie e collega,vedremo.


----------



## Heisenberg (8 Settembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Nell'intervista Gilligan mi sembra chiaro quando parla di ciò, e dice che walt aveva molti motivi per dire i'm out... di certo può anche essere una balla ma che senso avrebbe ? viene sgamato facilmente da skyler nel qual caso fosse una bugia, mica può nascondere che ogni due tre giorni va a cucinare meth dai... Per il cancro, le pillole che prende nel flashforward forse servono per quello ma mi sa di trucco... boh. Troppe cose ancora non combaciano, dobbiamo aspettare la nuova stagione. E comunque, quando parlava di fare un impero secondo m e non parlava di fare 80 mln di dollari... Gus fring altro che 80 milioni, aveva messo su un impianto enorme di cui era unico padrone. Quello è un impero.


----------



## Cm Punk (8 Settembre 2012)

Che noia aspettare fino a luglio.. non so come farò


----------



## Vinz (8 Settembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Gilligan ha detto che se devono allestire un set e girare una scena intera, era per qualche motivo e non fine a se stessa (rispondendo alla domanda sulle nuove analisi di Walt sul cancro). Quindi gli è tornato sicuramente.

Speriamo non finisca in stile Prison Break...


----------



## Degenerate X (8 Settembre 2012)

Sono alla ottava della seconda stagione. Ho una fottuta paura ad entrare in questo topic, metti che improvvisamente tutti gli spoiler si aprono


----------



## BB7 (8 Settembre 2012)

Dege ti do un consiglio che io stesso non ho seguito. Cerca di non guardare troppi episodi tutti in una volta, perchè come avrai notato ci sono anche dei dialoghi "seri" quindi se fai come me che mi sono anche guardato 3 ep uno dopo l'altro non riuscirai ad apprezzare al 100% le puntate perchè ovviamente sono ideate per essere viste una alla settimana quindi rischi di farti sembrare qualche dialogo o qualche scena "noiosa" se vista in successione. A me cmq non è capitato di annoiarmi perchè è una serie troppo bella però cmq mi sono reso conto da solo che l'attesa fa parte del piacere. Quindi se riesci cerca di "limitarti" a un episodio al giorno questo è il mio consiglio


----------



## Vinz (9 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Sono alla ottava della seconda stagione. Ho una fottuta paura ad entrare in questo topic, metti che improvvisamente tutti gli spoiler si aprono



Io mi presi uno spoiler EPICO cercando un video su youtube  Stà lontano da questo topic, da Youtube e dalla pagina di Breaking Bad su FB


----------



## BB7 (9 Settembre 2012)

Pure io sono un mago nel beccarmi gli spoiler XD il problema è che sono troppo curioso e devo fare una fatica disumana per resistere senza la "conoscenza"


----------



## Degenerate X (10 Settembre 2012)

Finita la seconda stagione...

Da quello che leggo dovrebbe iniziare adesso il bello. Stiamo a vedere. Il finale della seconda è per palati fini.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Finita la seconda stagione...
> 
> Da quello che leggo dovrebbe iniziare adesso il bello. Stiamo a vedere. Il finale della seconda è per palati fini.



Il bello arriva proprio ora


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2012)

Com'è? Vale la pena iniziarlo?


----------



## Snake (10 Settembre 2012)

Vale


----------



## Solo (10 Settembre 2012)

Assolutamente sì.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2012)

Bene, allora lo inizierò a vedere. Thanks


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Com'è? Vale la pena iniziarlo?



Si, senza alcun dubbio!


----------



## Brain84 (10 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bene, allora lo inizierò a vedere. Thanks



Non te ne pentirai..insieme a Dexter e Twin Peaks è la mia serie tv preferita, in assoluto


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Heisenberg (12 Settembre 2012)

Se vale la pena, caspita... miglior serie tv degli ultimi 15 anni, per DISTACCO.


----------



## BB7 (12 Settembre 2012)

Raga fate sto test per vedere che tipo di criminali siete e postate i risultati 

http://www.amctv.com/shows/breaking-bad/criminal-aptitude-test


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Raga fate sto test per vedere che tipo di criminali siete e postate i risultati
> 
> http://www.amctv.com/shows/breaking-bad/criminal-aptitude-test



According to The Breaking Bad Criminal Aptitude Test, I am a Poker-Faced Drug Kingpin. http://tiny.cc/u201V


----------



## Vinz (13 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Heisenberg (13 Settembre 2012)

Omg, pazzesca st'immagine


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2012)

Ecco, poi mettono pure queste immagini che ti caricano UN ANNO prima


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ecco, poi mettono pure queste immagini che ti caricano UN ANNO prima



Maledetto Gilligan


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

Ci siamo. Sono alla 4x13.


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

Dopo 4 stagioni in Ita. Pur odiando i sottotitoli, mi vedo costretto. L'attesa mi ucciderebbe.


----------



## BB7 (16 Settembre 2012)

Dege ti sei già perso tantissimo guardando queste 4 in ita credimi... probabilmente non hai neanche sentito il " i'm the one who knocks "


----------



## Heisenberg (16 Settembre 2012)

No dai dege te sei un tossico, cosa le guardi in italiano ? Ti perdi tutto per dio,tutto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Dege ti sei già perso tantissimo guardando queste 4 in ita credimi... probabilmente non hai neanche sentito il " i'm the one who knocks "



Ma anche le decine di "Bitch",o l'accento di Gus,o la risatina stupida di Hank.Insomma,guardare in lingua originale sarebbe sempre meglio.
E poi,Dege,anche io qualche anno fa non volevo guardare roba sottotitolata,poi ho incominciato e non ho più smesso.


----------



## BB7 (16 Settembre 2012)

Le esclamazioni di Jesse e la voce di Gus non si possono doppiare... per non parlare poi dell'atmosfera completamente diversa quando guardi un ep. in lingua originale. Per carità i doppiatori sono anche molto bravi ma è impossibile rendere il "realismo" che c'è ascoltando la voce reale degli attori.


----------



## Barragan (16 Settembre 2012)

_Yo Yo Yo 1-4-8 3 to the 3 to the 6 to the 9. Representing the ABQ. What up BIATCH! Leave at the tone._

Questo come l'hanno tradotto?


----------



## Degenerate X (17 Settembre 2012)

Ne sono consapevole, molti film che ho già visto adoro riguardarli in lingua originale, in questo però avevo paura di non riuscire a cogliere tutto.
Poco male, me la rivedrò in sub ita. O almeno le puntate migliori e poi mi guarderò la quinta. Ciò nonostante il livello del doppiaggio mi è sembrato abbastanza elevato. Davvero.
Comunque quando Gus parla in spangolo/messicano è un piacere per l'udito ascoltarlo parlare...


----------



## Barragan (17 Settembre 2012)

00:14


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Settembre 2012)

Vedo che ormai si stanno convertendo quasi tutti all'Heisenberghesimo


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Settembre 2012)

Barragan ha scritto:


> 00:14



Lo avevo già visto,spettacolare 
_TWELVE HUNDRED BUCKS!_


----------



## Vinz (17 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Ne sono consapevole, molti film che ho già visto adoro riguardarli in lingua originale, in questo però avevo paura di non riuscire a cogliere tutto.
> Poco male, me la rivedrò in sub ita. O almeno le puntate migliori e poi mi guarderò la quinta. Ciò nonostante il livello del doppiaggio mi è sembrato abbastanza elevato. Davvero.
> Comunque quando Gus parla in spangolo/messicano è un piacere per l'udito ascoltarlo parlare...


Io ho visto le prime 3 stagioni in ita, 4 e 5 sub. Il doppiaggio è fatto davvero bene, non a caso i doppiatori di Breaking Bad sono tra quelli più famosi in Italia (Walt è De Niro, Jesse è DiCaprio, per dirti). Ovvio che in lingua originale perdi un pò, ma non parliamo di un doppiaggio penalizzante. L'unica cosa brutta è che alcune frasi sono tradotte male o vengono cambiate.
Tipo "I am the one who knocks" con "A me non possono sparare"... ma sono cose sporadiche. Quindi vai liscio...


----------



## Heisenberg (17 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me chi lo guarda in italiano perde molto, poi è un opinione. Tradurre im the one who knocks con " a me non possono sparare" è delirante dai, cambia tutto il senso della scena.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

E poi...la 5x07



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Quando dice say my name. -Heisenberg. Youre goddam right



Cioè vogliam mettere sentirlo in lingua originale ? brividi. In italiano diventerebbe una segaccia.


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vedo che ormai si stanno convertendo quasi tutti all'Heisenberghesimo


You're goddamn right. 

Mo' aspettiamo il parere di Mario.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Settembre 2012)

Finito oggi di vedere la quarta stagione.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Quando ho visto Gus uscire al momento dell'esplosione ho pensato subito:
Mo so ***** per walt, ce l'ha fatta pure stavolta, poi il colpo di scena. 

Gran personaggio Gus, un po' mi è dispiaciuto che sia schiattato, però è morto con stile almeno


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2012)

Hai piazzato lì uno spoiler mica da ridere considerando che qualcuno deve ancora finire di recuperare. Va che poi ti bastonano


----------



## BB7 (19 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=340]Stanis La Rochelle[/MENTION] metti spoiler altrimenti rischi di rovinare la stagione a chi la sta guardando...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Settembre 2012)

Sorry, pensavo non ci fosse problema visto che nel topic si parlava della stagione successiva.


----------



## Livestrong (19 Settembre 2012)

In futuro evitiamo


----------



## Degenerate X (23 Settembre 2012)

5x04 andata.


----------



## Degenerate X (23 Settembre 2012)

Toc toc, si può? Aspetto con voi Luglio 2013...


----------



## BB7 (23 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=41]Degenerate X[/MENTION] anche tu hai fatto questa espressione a fine stagione? 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Degenerate X (23 Settembre 2012)

Io lo metterei in spoiler


----------



## BB7 (23 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Io lo metterei in spoiler



Non credo dica molto la foto in sè


----------



## Vinz (24 Settembre 2012)

Ragà certe immagini meglio mettere sotto spoiler.


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Settembre 2012)

Sono più spoilerosi questi ultimi commenti che l'immagine


----------



## Vinz (24 Settembre 2012)

Yeah Bitch! Emmy for supporting actor in a drama: Aaron Paul


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Yeah Bitch! Emmy for supporting actor in a drama: Aaron Paul



Ci mancherebbe


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Yeah Bitch! Emmy for supporting actor in a drama: Aaron Paul



Ma Cranston come ha fatto a perdere contro quello di Homeland!?!


----------



## Degenerate X (24 Settembre 2012)

BB avrebbe dovuto vincere praticamente tutti gli Emmy dove era presente...


----------



## Vinz (24 Settembre 2012)

Eh infatti, sono stati praticamente derubati. Lewis è stato bravo per carità, ma anni luce da mostri sacri come Cranston o Buscemi  Homeland pure best drama  Stesso discorso di prima, ottima serie, ma Breaking Bad e Boardwalk Empire sono di un altro livello.

La regia è andata invece a quello di Boardwalk, mah... Vince Gilligan l'avrebbe meritata a manetta.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> La regia è andata invece a quello di Boardwalk, mah... Vince Gilligan l'avrebbe meritata a manetta.



Gilligan però è prevalentemente sceneggiatore,di episodi ne ha diretti pochissimi.


----------



## Vinz (24 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Gilligan però è prevalentemente sceneggiatore,di episodi ne ha diretti pochissimi.



Sisi, ma vale pure per Tim van Patten, della season 2 ne ha diretti 4 di episodi di Boardwalk. Poi non conta molto, perchè ogni regista si candida con un episodio. Sia lui che Vince hanno portato il loro season finale


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Sisi, ma vale pure per Tim van Patten, della season 2 ne ha diretti 4 di episodi di Boardwalk. Poi non conta molto, perchè ogni regista si candida con un episodio. Sia lui che Vince hanno portato il loro season finale



Ho visto adesso che sto Van Patten ha fatto pure I Soprano,The Wire e Game of Thrones


----------



## Snake (24 Settembre 2012)

Beh vi dirò, Paul grandissimo ma io avrei premiato Esposito, quello che interpreta Gus, quanto a Cranston erano 3 anni di fila mi pare che vinceva il premio, l'altro che ha vinto non lo conosco perchè non ho mai visto Homeland ma ne ho sentito parlare benissimo.


----------



## Vinz (25 Settembre 2012)




----------



## BB7 (25 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Brain84 (26 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


>



Vedendo questa foto mi viene in mente solo una cosa:

din din din din din din din din din!! BOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


>





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il fotografo:"Look at me,Hector"


----------



## Hell Krusty (27 Settembre 2012)

Finito adesso di vedere la 5x08... Boh... Pazzesco... Non posso aspettare fino all'anno prossimo...


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Settembre 2012)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Finito adesso di vedere la 5x08... Boh... Pazzesco... *Non posso aspettare fino all'anno prossimo*...



E' un pò il problema di tutti


----------



## BB7 (30 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Vinz (3 Dicembre 2012)

Credo abbiano cominciato a girare, per lo meno sono già stati distribuiti i copioni delle prime puntate di questa seconda parte della season 5. Aaron Paul (Jesse) ha scritto su Twitter che leggendo il primo episodio, c'era tanta tensione che gli stava esplodendo la testa 

Ah, poi ha postato una chicca:


----------



## BB7 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Le recensioni di Yotobi, la penso ESATTAMENTE come lui quasi su tutto:


----------



## BB7 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Le Clip con i *100 Top Moments* qui: Breaking Bad - Top 100 Moments

Ho visto solo la numero 100 e ho già le lacrime... mi ero dimenticato di quanto fosse pazzesco


----------



## Vinz (23 Febbraio 2013)

*Jane Kaczmarek * avrà una piccola parte nella parte finale della quinta stagione. 

Sarebbe la moglie di Bryan Cranston in Malcolm    Family reunion


----------



## Miro (23 Febbraio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> *Jane Kaczmarek * avrà una piccola parte nella parte finale della quinta stagione.
> 
> Sarebbe la moglie di Bryan Cranston in Malcolm   Family reunion



Lois  per pura coincidenza proprio in questi giorni mi stavo riguardando Malcolm, madò che telefilm geniale


----------



## Vinz (26 Febbraio 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Anna Gunn ha detto che a uno dei personaggi principali è stata già annunciata la morte prima della fine della stagione.

Inoltre ci saranno due scene con un nuovo personaggio, una vicina di casa (probabilmente Jane Kaczmarek, credo): una carina, l'altra non carina


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Febbraio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Gunn ha detto che a uno dei personaggi principali è stata già annunciata la morte prima della fine della stagione.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Mi sentirei di escludere Hank,Jesse e Walt,che secondo me dureranno fino alla fine (alla fine per me morirà solo Walt,non ho ancora deciso se di cancro o morte violenta  ).Secondo me rischiano Marie (come effetto collaterale delle indagini di Hank) e Saul


----------



## BB7 (2 Marzo 2013)

Per non dimenticare


----------



## Miro (11 Marzo 2013)

La sigla di BB interpretata come se fosse una family drama degli anni '90


----------



## Snake (14 Marzo 2013)




----------



## cris (18 Marzo 2013)

ho iniziato la 4° stagione, Jessy e Walt son in una bella situazione di *****, con Gas.

A quando la 5° stagione?


----------



## BB7 (18 Marzo 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> ho iniziato la 4° stagione, Jessy e Walt son in una bella situazione di *****, con Gas.
> 
> A quando la 5° stagione?



I primi 8 episodi ci sono già, la quinta stagione sarà la finale quindi è stata divisa in due parti da 8. Ora stiamo aspettando la seconda parte che partirà a Luglio. Però da come hai scritto Gas (che in realtà sarebbe Gus) deduco che tu lo stai guardando doppiato in italiano quindi probabilmente la quinta non l'hanno ancora doppiata. Cmq in lingua originale è tutt'altra storia fidati (;


----------



## cris (18 Marzo 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> I primi 8 episodi ci sono già, la quinta stagione sarà la finale quindi è stata divisa in due parti da 8. Ora stiamo aspettando la seconda parte che partirà a Luglio. Però da come hai scritto Gas (che in realtà sarebbe Gus) deduco che tu lo stai guardando doppiato in italiano quindi probabilmente la quinta non l'hanno ancora doppiata. Cmq in lingua originale è tutt'altra storia fidati (;



si lo so, pero mi servono i sottotitoli, non riesco a capire tutto perfettamente, in lingua originale


----------



## BB7 (18 Marzo 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> si lo so, pero mi servono i sottotitoli, non riesco a capire tutto perfettamente, in lingua originale



Neppure io ci riesco  ovviamente uso i sottotitoli italiani, ora ti mando un MP


----------



## vota DC (24 Marzo 2013)

Sono all'inizio della terza stagione. Jesse, Badger e Hank mi fanno spanciare dal ridere. Walter è MacGyver.


----------



## cris (26 Marzo 2013)

5x02


----------



## Solo (26 Marzo 2013)

Altri due adepti sono entrati nel tunnel.


----------



## Vinz (26 Marzo 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> 5x02


La 5x02 fa paura 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



- Are you ready?
- Mike, wait...
BANG BANG BANG


----------



## cris (26 Marzo 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> La 5x02 fa paura
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Ahahhahah è il mio idolo 


PS: la citazione che ha ZAZA in firma, "I'm the one who knock" è tratta da un episodio seguente al 5x02, o me la sono persa?


----------



## BB7 (26 Marzo 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> Ahahhahah è il mio idolo
> 
> 
> PS: la citazione che ha ZAZA in firma, "I'm the one who knock" è tratta da un episodio seguente al 5x02, o me la sono persa?



Se non sbaglio te la sei già persa... probabilmente se hai visto gli episodi in ITA avrà detto qualcosa di un pò più diverso cmq ora cerco meglio.


edit: Trovato, è l'episodio 6 della QUARTA stagione. Qui sotto c'è la scena in inglese:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Marzo 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> Ahahhahah è il mio idolo
> 
> 
> PS: la citazione che ha ZAZA in firma, "I'm the one who knock" è tratta da un episodio seguente al 5x02, o me la sono persa?



È nella quarta stagione.Se non sbaglio [MENTION=7]Vinz[/MENTION] aveva detto che l'avevano cambiata totalmente in italiano.
Comunque:


----------



## Vinz (26 Marzo 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> Ahahhahah è il mio idolo
> 
> 
> PS: la citazione che ha ZAZA in firma, "I'm the one who knock" è tratta da un episodio seguente al 5x02, o me la sono persa?





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Nell'originale Walt dice: "Uno apre la porta e viene sparato, pensi questo di me? No, sono io quello che bussa"
In italiano hanno tolto "sono io quello che bussa" e c'hanno piazzato "A me non possono sparare"


----------



## BB7 (26 Marzo 2013)

Qualche scena sbagliata:


----------



## cris (27 Marzo 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cmnq Mike sempre più idolo, 5x05 fantastica la scena in cui minaccia Lydia per farle fare la chiamata 

e quel Tod sul finale di episodio? a memoria, non ho mai visto una scena cosi in un film


----------



## cris (28 Marzo 2013)

5x08

Ma chi glie l'ha fatto fare ad Hank di andare al bagno... 


Mo, saranno azzi


----------



## Vinz (29 Marzo 2013)

Luglio quando arrivi??


----------



## BB7 (29 Marzo 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> 5x08
> 
> Ma chi glie l'ha fatto fare ad Hank di andare al bagno...
> 
> ...



Ora che hai visto tutte le stagioni ti devi guardare il video tributo 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## cris (29 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Vinz (29 Marzo 2013)

A mio avviso questo è ancora più bello


----------



## cris (30 Marzo 2013)

Save Walter White


----------



## Vinz (31 Marzo 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Bryan Cranston che firma un autografo ad una fan, durante le riprese della (probabilment) 5x16. E' nei panni di Mr. Lambert, come si nota dalla barba incolta


----------



## Vinz (25 Aprile 2013)

Breaking Bad ritorna l'11 settembre!

Ho scoperto una cosa 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Dean Norris aveva chiesto a Vince Gilligan di far morire il proprio personaggio (Hank) nella prima parte della quinta stagione, ma Vince ha rifiutato


----------



## vota DC (19 Maggio 2013)

Ormai lo vedo assieme alla famiglia. Visto fino alla 5X03, dovrebbe mancare pochissimo per rimettermi in pari.


----------



## BB7 (19 Maggio 2013)

In 3 giorni mi sono "procurato" tutte le stagioni nel pc


----------



## Snake (2 Agosto 2013)

-9


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Agosto 2013)

Non vedo l'ora!!!!!


----------



## Degenerate X (7 Agosto 2013)

-4...


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Agosto 2013)

Sono bloccato in montagna con il 3G


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Agosto 2013)

Madò sto già volando


----------



## Solo (10 Agosto 2013)

Ancora qualche ora e poi Hank potrà alzasi dal cesso.


----------



## Butcher (10 Agosto 2013)

Io sono alla metà della 4° stagione, recuperato in circa un mese


----------



## Miro (11 Agosto 2013)

Ci siamo


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Agosto 2013)

Finalmente!


----------



## Brain84 (12 Agosto 2013)

Come sempre puntata al cardiopalma



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Hank adesso bisogna vedere se avrà il coraggio di continuare ad indagare, finendo morto ammazzato, oppure si fermerà anche se non ci credo molto. Penso che Walter abbia in serbo per lui più di qualcosa. Jesse secondo me esploderà prima o poi.


----------



## Miro (12 Agosto 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Jesse secondo me spiffera tutto.
La ricina che Walt prende da casa nel flashforward potrebbe essere per lui.


----------



## Snake (13 Agosto 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)










Mi sono venuti i brividi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Agosto 2013)

In assoluto il telefilm che gasa più di tutti



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il fatto che Walter abbia pochi mesi di vita gli lascia spazio per fare le cose più atroci senza troppi problemi, sono curiosissimo


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Agosto 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Mamma mia! Si parte subito forte, non mi aspettavo che Hank scoprisse subito Walt. Il finale di puntata è un capolavoro assoluto, con Walt che si trasforma in Heisenberg e minaccia il cognato senza essere troppo diretto. Ne vedremo delle belle!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Mamma mia! Si parte subito forte, non mi aspettavo che Hank scoprisse subito Walt. Il finale di puntata è un capolavoro assoluto, con Walt che si trasforma in Heisenberg e minaccia il cognato senza essere troppo diretto. Ne vedremo delle belle!


Non sono d'accordo, troppo sospensivo il finale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, troppo sospensivo il finale.



Beh ci sono altre 7 puntate eh


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh ci sono altre 7 puntate eh


Eh ma dopo un'attesa del genere


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh ma dopo un'attesa del genere


Cosa auspicavi?


----------



## Snake (13 Agosto 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



comunque quei flashforward di inizio puntata secondo me sono fatti apposta per depistare, sono difficile da interpretare anche per un discorso temporale


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Agosto 2013)

Fino a domenica senza internet veloce.
UCCIDETEMI


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Agosto 2013)

Ma solo a me sta stressando sto telefilm?



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Punto primo. Le prime 4 stagioni erano una roba immonda, l'unico personaggio decente era il tizio del chile comandante del los pollos ermanos era un idolo. Ma ragazzi, i due, Walt ed l'altro sono una roba immonda continui pianistei e sensi di colpa. Arriva la quinta stagione ed inizio a gasarmi, finalmente Walt inizia a tirare fuori le palla ed inizia a diventare un vero boss stava per iniziare la sua attivita ai 100 poi manda tutto via per una cacchio di donna. Ste donne, sta moglie sono 5 stagione che vorrei che morisse insopportabile sempre a lamentarsi di ogni cosa. Comunque, il cacro che è ritornato scoparirà ancora visto che all'inizio della prima della quinta lui aveva 52 ANNI con capelli ecc... 
Capitolo Jassie. In assoluto il personaggio più snervante ed odioso di tutti i telefilm. Ha iniziato lui, poi dice di ritarsi, poi cambia idea e torna poi muore uno e si ritira poi torna di nuovo poi muore un altro, allora vuole i 5 milioni, inizia a piangersi ed ha scassare le palle a walt per i 5 milioni, poi arrivano i 5 milioni e cosa fa? Va in deppressione e butta i soldi via


----------



## bmb (16 Agosto 2013)

Non male la 5x09. Proprio per niente.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La minaccia ad Hank a fine puntata è


----------



## Miro (16 Agosto 2013)

Promo della 5X10:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## bmb (16 Agosto 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> comunque quei flashforward di inizio puntata secondo me sono fatti apposta per depistare, sono difficile da interpretare anche per un discorso temporale



Mi ricordo la seconda stagione quando ce l'hanno menata per puntate su puntate con quell'orsacchiotto in piscina per poi scoprire che era completamente scollegato dalla storia principale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Agosto 2013)

bmb ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo la seconda stagione quando ce l'hanno menata per puntate su puntate con quell'orsacchiotto in piscina per poi scoprire che era completamente scollegato dalla storia principale.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cosa auspicavi?


Una presa di posizione netta. Ad oggi il finale di questa puntata lascerebbe presagire qualsiasi sviluppo, inoltre Walt continua a sparare palle su palle, mi sarebbe piaciuto che avesse preso una posizione netta e avesse detto a Hank: "Sì, sono io Heisenberg".


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Una presa di posizione netta. Ad oggi il finale di questa puntata lascerebbe presagire qualsiasi sviluppo, inoltre Walt continua a sparare palle su palle, mi sarebbe piaciuto che avesse preso una posizione netta e avesse detto a Hank: "Sì, sono io Heisenberg".


Beh fa comunque una minaccia ad hanno anche se molto velatamente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh fa comunque una minaccia ad hanno anche se molto velatamente.


Eh no, niente veli, volevo un carte scoperte. Ormai la situazione è andata a putt, è ora che Walt si prenda le sue responsabilità... invece ho il cancro, non sono stato io, bla bla bla. Ah, il pugno l'avrebbe dovuto ricambiare


----------



## Miro (19 Agosto 2013)

Vista la 5X10.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Credo che Skyler stia pilotando la situazione per pararsi il sedere, non credo che gli importi molto di Walt.
Jesse penso proprio che cederà.


----------



## Butcher (20 Agosto 2013)

Puntata di transizione (?).


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Jessie canterà come un usignolo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Agosto 2013)

Ok,tornato a casa e messo in pari.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non credo che Walt ucciderà Hank,in fondo lui ha pochi mesi di vita e la sua unica preoccupazione è quella di lasciare i soldi ai figli,cosa che credo Skyler sarebbe disposta a fare,qualora dovesse trovare un modo per imboscarne almeno una parte.
Quello che rischia per me è Jesse,che è praticamente sull'orlo del collasso.


----------



## juventino (23 Agosto 2013)

Incitato da questo forum ho comprato le prime due stagioni e.....me le sono divorate in DUE GIORNI 
Non ho mai visto nulla di così imprevedibile e capace di coinvolgermi così tanto e a quanto pare sembra che il meglio debba ancora arrivare (come ho già detto devo cominciare la terza). Ragion per cui ho una paura incredibile di leggere i post prima del mio


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Incitato da questo forum ho comprato le prime due stagioni e.....me le sono divorate in DUE GIORNI
> Non ho mai visto nulla di così imprevedibile e capace di coinvolgermi così tanto e a quanto pare sembra che il meglio debba ancora arrivare (come ho già detto devo cominciare la terza). Ragion per cui ho una paura incredibile di leggere i post prima del mio



Assolutamente, il meglio deve ancora arrivare! Questa è una delle serie tv migliori di sempre.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Incitato da questo forum ho comprato le prime due stagioni e.....me le sono divorate in DUE GIORNI
> Non ho mai visto nulla di così imprevedibile e capace di coinvolgermi così tanto e a quanto pare sembra che il meglio debba ancora arrivare (come ho già detto devo cominciare la terza). Ragion per cui ho una paura incredibile di leggere i post prima del mio



Ti dico solo che le prime due stagioni sono quelle più tranquille


----------



## BB7 (23 Agosto 2013)

Finalmente sono tornato dalle ferie e ho visto questi primi due episodi dell'ultima serie. Come al solito entrambi sono a livelli altissimi, è tutto impeccabile e le reazioni dei vari personaggi sono credibili. La regia come al solito è magistrale e lascia sempre delle piccole chicche come la porta del garage, la macchinina telecomandata ecc... Come immaginavo anche se manca poco al finale è impossibile prevedere cosa può succedere e i flashfoward sono una genialata perchè all'apparenza sembrano aiutarci dandoci più informazioni ma invece non fanno altro che creare ancora più domande nella testa di chi guarda la serie


----------



## BB7 (23 Agosto 2013)




----------



## BB7 (24 Agosto 2013)




----------



## vota DC (25 Agosto 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Jesse sarà *****, ma è leale, se tradisce lo farà per sbaglio. La ricina è per Elliot della gray matter: Walter White ha capito che dà il meglio di sé solo con le spalle al muro perciò diventa un vagabondo che si toglie gli sfizi.


----------



## Miro (26 Agosto 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Puntata POTENTISSIMA.


----------



## Butcher (26 Agosto 2013)

Catso che puntata!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Agosto 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ecco perchè casa White nei flashforward è devastata 
Sono curioso di vedere la reazione di Walt,era ormai convinto di aver un grosso problema in meno,mentre ora ne avrà uno enorme in più.Secondo voi la side-story di Todd e Lydia sarà importante?


----------



## Miro (26 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Se la stanno portando avanti penso proprio di si  è pure possibile che Jesse metta in casini loro con qualche confessione alla polizia.



Promo della 5X12:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Solo (26 Agosto 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La non uccisione di Jesse sarà la pietra tombale di Walt.


----------



## Snake (27 Agosto 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Aaron Paul at his best  

Mamma mia che puntata, ultimi 10 minuti tra i più intensi nella storia di BB. Poi la confessione di Walt una perla di genialità, cioè io come un pirla c'ero pure cascato, sono rimasto così quando ha incolpato Hank, ma poi ricostruzione assolutamente credibile, un fo77uto genio del male , ora lo tiene chiaramente per le palle.

Tra Walt e Jessie siamo arrivati alla tanto attesa resa dei conti, era prevedibile che in un modo o nell'altro prima o poi avrebbe scoperto la verità sull'avvelenamento di Brock, forse è proprio Jessie quello che costringerà Walt a scappare come si vede dai flash forward, chissà se la scritta sul muro nella casa è opera sua.

P.S. In tutto ciò bisogna vedere come si incastrano Todd e i suoi zii


----------



## Nivre (27 Agosto 2013)

La confessione 

Io lo amo questa serie.


----------



## Solo (27 Agosto 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> La confessione
> 
> Io lo amo questa serie.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Lì mi sono cappottato. Ero convinto che confessasse sul serio e poi per qualche motivo Hank non la portasse alla polizia, invece EPIC WIN


----------



## Nivre (27 Agosto 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Lì mi sono cappottato. Ero convinto che confessasse sul serio e poi per qualche motivo Hank non la portasse alla polizia, invece EPIC WIN






Anticipazione (Spoiler)



LoL. Io li son proprio morto. Ho riso per più di mezz'ora come un idio*a.

177.000 dollari?


----------



## Snake (27 Agosto 2013)




----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


>



Lacrime.


----------



## BB7 (28 Agosto 2013)

Altra puntata piena di suspence e a livelli altissimi


----------



## vota DC (29 Agosto 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma Jesse non capisce niente. Che serve bruciargli la casa?


----------



## BB7 (30 Agosto 2013)

*Loool*


"Walt gives hank the wrong CD"



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> *Loool*
> 
> 
> "Walt gives hank the wrong CD"
> ...



Quella scena farà la fine dei famosi video di Hitler


----------



## Snape (30 Agosto 2013)

Serie semplicemente Divina. Creata da entità soprannaturali. Queste ultime puntate boh, i 40 minuti che passano veloci come fossero 40 secondi... in altre serie mi addormento (Dexter), qui sbavo e plano alla fine di ogni episodio. Semplicemente la migliore degli ultimi 10 anni almeno, da le piste al sopravvalutato lost,imho.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



vota DC ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Ma Jesse non capisce niente. Che serve bruciargli la casa?



Ti bruciassero la casa saresti contento ?


----------



## vota DC (30 Agosto 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Beh con una pila di soldi come quella sepolta non è che cambi molto, le case USA poi costano di meno per ragioni di materiali e spazio oltre all'usanza di cambiare casa più spesso. Jesse vuole essere punito perché i soldi sono sporchi e non ha più ragione per farsi scrupoli se Walter va in galera né ha da fare l'onorevole omertoso verso chi l'ha preso in giro, tanto vale che spifferi tutto alla DEA, se dice tutto a Gomez prende tre piccioni con una fava autopunendosi, punendo Hank e punendo Walter


----------



## Snape (30 Agosto 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Si ma il fatto di tornare a casa e trovarti la casa bruciata non è una cosa bella, soprattutto non può spendere troppi soldi visto che li sta riciclando con la scusa dell'autolavaggio, inoltre aggiungo che walt jr non sa niente e una casa bruciata in quel modo direbbe tante cose..insomma, non è proprio una cosa da niente,oltre al fatto che è un atto "simbolico" di jesse, che vuole tagliare i ponti con walter, ha capito di che pasta è fatto e lo odia, iniziando col bruciargli la casa (sempre che ciò avvenga, cosa di cui dubito).


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Povero Hank,stava per farcela ma un tizio con una brutta faccia ha rovinato tutto  
Intanto la bravata di Jesse fa cambiare idea a Walt (ed ecco che entra in gioco Todd & Co.,magari Walt non prenderà bene il fatto che altri possano lucrare con la sua ricetta?),ma magari è proprio quello il suo piano: fare da esca e magari addirittura ammazzarlo invece di farlo arrestare.


----------



## cris (3 Settembre 2013)

Jesse sta a sbroccà


----------



## Nivre (5 Settembre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> Jesse sta a sbroccà






Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Gli ci vuole una vacanza in belize.


----------



## cris (9 Settembre 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Gli ci vuole una vacanza in belize.


----------



## Snape (9 Settembre 2013)

Si. Ok. Va bene.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Settembre 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La telefonata di Hank a Marie sapeva tanto di ultima chiamata prima di essere assassinato dalla fratellanza ariana 
Huell,non mi aspettavo un tradimento da parte tua


----------



## Miro (9 Settembre 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Infatti, secondo me Hank e Gomez (forse anche Jesse) schiattano, Walt cercherà vendetta ma sarà costretto a fuggire; spiegherebe il perchè lo si vede sotto falso nome e armato fino ai denti nel flashforward di inizio stagione.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Settembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Infatti, secondo me Hank e Gomez (forse anche Jesse) schiattano, Walt cercherà vendetta ma sarà costretto a fuggire; spiegherebe il perchè lo si vede sotto falso nome e armato fino ai denti nel flashforward di inizio stagione.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Anche perché i due della DEA ormai hanno la testimonianza di Jesse,una confessione di omicidio plurimo ed svariati milioni di dollari,per Walt sarebbe impossibile farla franca.


----------



## Miro (9 Settembre 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Anche perchè Walt pur essendo ormai messo al muro non voleva far arrivare i killer, ipotizzo per "affetto" (anche se aveva deciso che Jesse doveva morire ha esplicitamente richiesto che venisse fatto in modo indolore); i killer non vogliono che vada in galera anche per un loro tornaconto, visto che deve insegnare a Todd come si cucina.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Niente, spero muoiano tutti: Gomez, Hank e Jesse. Anzi, speravo morissero già in questa puntata, erano allo scoperto e gli hanno sparato addosso com'è che non son collassati subito? Pazienza


----------



## Solo (9 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Niente, spero muoiano tutti: Gomez, Hank e Jesse. Anzi, speravo morissero già in questa puntata, erano allo scoperto e gli hanno sparato addosso com'è che non son collassati subito? Pazienza





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Classica scena da film/telefilm... Peccato, speravo che almeno BB ce la risparmiasse.





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Vabbè dai, povero Huell, l'hanno fregato!


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Niente, spero muoiano tutti: Gomez, Hank e Jesse. Anzi, speravo morissero già in questa puntata, erano allo scoperto e gli hanno sparato addosso com'è che non son collassati subito? Pazienza





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



In questo post c'è la genialità di BB,secondo me.Cioè,siamo qui tutti a fare il tifo per un narcotrafficante che ha rubato,spacciato,manipolato ed ucciso,a discapito di un poliziotto che,nonostante il coinvolgimento personale,è determinato a porre fine al suo regno,e di un ragazzo fragile che ha deciso di opporsi dopo aver visto il vero volto dell'uomo che lo ha lungamente manipolato.


----------



## Solo (9 Settembre 2013)

Solo 3 episodi alla fine... Che tensione ragazzi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> In questo post c'è la genialità di BB,secondo me.Cioè,siamo qui tutti a fare il tifo per un narcotrafficante che ha rubato,spacciato,manipolato ed ucciso,a discapito di un poliziotto che,nonostante il coinvolgimento personale,è determinato a porre fine al suo regno,e di un ragazzo fragile che ha deciso di opporsi dopo aver visto il vero volto dell'uomo che lo ha lungamente manipolato.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Esattamente, a questa cosa ci pensavo proprio mentre tifavo per Walt... anche se ho sentito che l'obiettivo di Gilligan è addirittura quello di far odiare Walt. Nel caso, non ci sta riuscendo.


----------



## Nicco (9 Settembre 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Come diavolo hanno fatto a mancarli se erano in pieno angolo di tiro di una mitraglia dai su!

Ma poi che finale è? Mi girano, devo sapere!


----------



## Facciosnaooo (9 Settembre 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Settembre 2013)

Madonna. Tra BB e GTA c'è un hype che si taglia col coltello. La vita reale passa in secondo piano


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2013)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Eh! Quello che ho scritto io, li avrebbero dovuti seppellire appena aperto il fuoco. Mi auguro che la prossima puntata sia l'ultima per loro.


----------



## Snape (10 Settembre 2013)

Diciamo che la sparatoria è una mezza americanata. Però per parziale giustificazione c'era la jeep tra i nazi e hank&gomie, e loro sanno come muoversi per ripararsi visto che sono addestrati cosa che i nazi non sono. Sicuramente è difficile che una tale gragnuola di colpi non li colpisca anche di striscio ma evidentemente è una scelta fatta appositamente per svelarci il finale nel prossimo episodio...


----------



## BB7 (10 Settembre 2013)

Disagio totale. Brividi.


----------



## cris (10 Settembre 2013)

dio mio... quando il prossimo ep???

<3 Ariani


----------



## Solo (12 Settembre 2013)

Ragazzi, si avvicina il prequel di Breaking Bad, lo spin off "Better Call Saul"! Secondo il sito deadline.com è praticamente fatta!

Sarà molto meno dark rispetto a BB, ci saranno più risate.


----------



## vota DC (12 Settembre 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Però Saul non conosce direttamente Gus, se è prequel non conosce nemmeno Walt...rimangono solo Mike e Kuby e forse Huell (probabilmente lo conosceva già ma non era mai stato così spaventato da aver bisogno di una guardia del corpo fissa), mi sa quindi che ci saranno un sacco di personaggi nuovi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Settembre 2013)

Rimane comunque la miglior serie che abbia mai visto. E' pazzesca

Dedico a Walter anche il mio avatar


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Settembre 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, si avvicina il prequel di Breaking Bad, lo spin off "Better Call Saul"! Secondo il sito deadline.com è praticamente fatta!
> 
> Sarà molto meno dark rispetto a BB, ci saranno più risate.



Si,AMC ha ufficializzato.Gilligan ha detto che,mentre BB è "80% darkness and 20% humor",Better Call Saul sarà praticamente il contrario.
Inutile dire che sarà la serie TV più attesa di sempre


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, si avvicina il prequel di Breaking Bad, lo spin off "Better Call Saul"! Secondo il sito deadline.com è praticamente fatta!
> 
> Sarà molto meno dark rispetto a BB, ci saranno più risate.



Notizia grandiosa! Si sa già di cosa tratterà, attori, ecc.???


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Esattamente, a questa cosa ci pensavo proprio mentre tifavo per Walt... anche se ho sentito che l'obiettivo di Gilligan è addirittura quello di far odiare Walt. Nel caso, non ci sta riuscendo.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Conosco molte persone che ora tifano contro Walt, anche se io naturalmente resto fedele al buon Heisenberg


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> In questo post c'è la genialità di BB,secondo me.Cioè,siamo qui tutti a fare il tifo per un narcotrafficante che ha rubato,spacciato,manipolato ed ucciso,a discapito di un poliziotto che,nonostante il coinvolgimento personale,è determinato a porre fine al suo regno,e di un ragazzo fragile che ha deciso di opporsi dopo aver visto il vero volto dell'uomo che lo ha lungamente manipolato.


Tranquillo, in molti lo odiano 
Lunedì mi son fatto un giro sul forum di un famoso sito di sottotitoli, se ne leggono delle belle.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Conosco molte persone che ora tifano contro Walt, anche se io naturalmente resto fedele al buon Heisenberg





Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, in molti lo odiano
> Lunedì mi son fatto un giro sul forum di un famoso sito di sottotitoli, se ne leggono delle belle.



Miscredenti.Dai Walt!


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Miscredenti.Dai Walt!


----------



## juventino (13 Settembre 2013)

Ho da pochi giorni terminato di vedere la terza stagione e per causa studio ho dovuto rimandare di qualche giorno l'inizio della quarta. Una serie C-L-A-M-O-R-O-S-A. Amo la regia e la sceneggiatura. Il mio personaggio preferito è assolutamente Saul, ma certo che pure Walt 
Ma almeno la prima parte della quinta è uscita in DVD? Non vorrei andare in crisi di astinenza dopo aver visto la quarta


----------



## Butcher (13 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Miscredenti.Dai Walt!



Sempre fedeli ad Heisenberg!


----------



## cris (14 Settembre 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, si avvicina il prequel di Breaking Bad, lo spin off "Better Call Saul"! Secondo il sito deadline.com è praticamente fatta!
> 
> Sarà molto meno dark rispetto a BB, ci saranno più risate.





- - - Aggiornato - - -

forse saran personaggi generici, nel senso clienti che gli presentano dei casi da sbrogliare  Saul


by the way, quando esce il prossimo ep???


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2013)

Riallacciandomi al discorso sul tifo



Anticipazione (Spoiler)











Siamo in netta maggioranza


----------



## Solo (14 Settembre 2013)

Il prossimo episodio è domenica, come al solito. Quindi noi potremo vederlo lunedì.


----------



## Snape (15 Settembre 2013)

Domattina. Seat belts and diapers.


----------



## BB7 (15 Settembre 2013)

Questa è EPICA:


----------



## Andrea89 (15 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Riallacciandomi al discorso sul tifo
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Secondo me se c'avessero messo Jesse e non Hank la maggioranza non sarebbe stata così evidente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Questa è EPICA:



La pizza


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2013)

Secondo diversi membri dello staff di BB quello di stanotte potrebbe essere il migliore episodio in assoluto,prepariamoci


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Secondo diversi membri dello staff di BB quello di stanotte potrebbe essere il migliore episodio in assoluto,prepariamoci


Stanotte quando?


----------



## Snape (16 Settembre 2013)

Solo 2 cose da dire su questo episodio.

La prima: Breaking Bad miglior serie Tv di sempre. Di sempre. Tutte le epoche e le dimensioni spazio-temporali. Questo episodio è droga che ti entra nelle vene e ti trasmette emozioni deliranti.

La seconda: ALL. HAIL. THE FUCKING KING.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Settembre 2013)

Sto sorvolando le cime più alte del pianeta


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2013)

OH.MIO.DIO.
Signori,possiamo chiudere topic,sezione e ritirarci per sempre dal mondo delle serie TV,quando è troppo è troppo.
Ah,se Cranston e Paul non vincono questi Emmy e pure quelli dell'anno prossimo faccio un macello.
Vince Gilligan ti amo.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Settembre 2013)

Cavoli, dopo tutti questi commenti non posso non guardarlo. Sinceramente non lo conoscevo ma se dite che merita allora guardo il primo, anche se non è il mio genere preferito.


----------



## Snape (16 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> OH.MIO.DIO.
> Signori,possiamo chiudere topic,sezione e ritirarci per sempre dal mondo delle serie TV,quando è troppo è troppo.
> Ah,se Cranston e Paul non vincono questi Emmy e pure quelli dell'anno prossimo faccio un macello.
> Vince Gilligan ti amo.



Vero, chiudiamo tutto. Niente sarà come questa roba qui, niente. Abbandono l'hobby delle serie TV, grazie a Vince.


----------



## Solo (16 Settembre 2013)

Dopo questo il resto è ***** fumante, non riuscirò più a guardare nulla.

- - - Aggiornato - - -


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2013)

Qualche perla relativa all'episodio:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



-Il titolo della puntata,Ozymandias,fa riferimento al poema di Percy Bysshe Shelley,il cui tema centrale è "l'inevitabile declino di tutti gli uomini di potere e degli imperi che hanno costruito, per quanto grandi e potenti potessero essere stati in vita" (cit. Wikipedia)

-Notate dov'è il foro del proiettile






-Vi ricordano qualcosa i pantaloni?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2013)

No, allora, chi mi passa la 14 subbata in italiano? Qualcuno mi spieghi perché non riesco a trovarla


----------



## Hell Krusty (16 Settembre 2013)

NO. NO. E NO. Una puntata che boh...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Qualche perla relativa all'episodio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Dopo la puntata di oggi credo anch'io che Walt morirà, propendo ancora per un suicidio al momento.


----------



## Hell Krusty (16 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Dopo la puntata di oggi credo anch'io che Walt morirà, propendo ancora per un suicidio al momento.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non so... Nei FF si era visto Walt festeggiare il 52esimo compleanno...


----------



## Snake (16 Settembre 2013)

47 minuti S-C-O-N-V-O-L-G-E-N-T-I



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



_You're the smartest guy I know. But you're too stupid to see that he made up his mind 10 minutes ago_. 

BRIVIDI

Le telefonata di Walt è fatta col chiaro intento di addossarsi tutta la colpa per scagionare Skyler, quando fugge via con la bambina Flynn ha già chiamato la polizia, sapeva benissimo che non potevano essere soli in casa. A questo punto restano due cose in ballo:

-i nazi devono prendere la video confessione di Jessie, troveranno qualcuno in casa?  

-Jessie, appare troppo scontata la sua morte ma se c'è una cosa che ho imparato di BB è che non è mai come sembra, in un modo o nell'altro riuscirà a fuggire e a prendersi la sua vendetta contro Walt, figuriamoci ora che ha saputo pure di Jane.

Ciò detto questo poteva essere un degnissimo series final, se non lo è ho una fo77utissima paura di cosa s'è inventato Gilligan per gli ultimi due episodi


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Settembre 2013)

Ho guardato i primi due episodi, molto bello e avvincente. Continuerò a guardarla!


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Dopo la puntata di oggi credo anch'io che Walt morirà, propendo ancora per un suicidio al momento.





Snake ha scritto:


> 47 minuti S-C-O-N-V-O-L-G-E-N-T-I
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Per me Walt verrà segato da Jesse 
Si incroceranno al rifugio dei nazi: Walt arriverà con la mitragliona,Jesse approfitterà del casino per scappare ed ammazzare Todd ("We have history") per poi,una volta eliminati Jack & Co.,porre fine a tutto uccidendo Walt.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non so se mi piacerebbe, Jesse capace di fare mattanza poi... mi piacerebbe di più un finale "tragico" per così dire.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Non so se mi piacerebbe, Jesse capace di fare mattanza poi... mi piacerebbe di più un finale "tragico" per così dire.






Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non hai capito.Walt sega i nazi con il mega-mitraglione,Jesse uccide solo Todd,il suo carceriere,per poi incontrarsi con Walt e farlo fuori


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, allora, chi mi passa la 14 subbata in italiano? Qualcuno mi spieghi perché non riesco a trovarla


Lol, pensa che io mi sono svegliato questa mattina alle 8 per vederla, con i sub in inglese


----------



## BB7 (16 Settembre 2013)

Io sto ancora scaricando tramite torrent... finirà giusto in tempo perchè i sub-ita siano pronti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Non hai capito.Walt sega i nazi con il mega-mitraglione,Jesse uccide solo Todd,il suo carceriere,per poi incontrarsi con Walt e farlo fuori





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Eh, Jesse che fa mattanza... nah


----------



## Snake (16 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ecco, cosa spingerà Walt a prendere il mitraglione e andare a caccia dei nazi? Non penso la morte di Hank, ricordiamoci della casa bruciata nel flash forward, io c'ho la sensazione che alla fine moriranno tutti tranne Jesse.


----------



## Butcher (16 Settembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Ecco, cosa spingerà Walt a prendere il mitraglione e andare a caccia dei nazi? Non penso la morte di Hank, ricordiamoci della casa bruciata nel flash forward, io c'ho la sensazione che alla fine moriranno tutti tranne Jesse.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Jesse fa fuori la famiglia di Walt...



- - - Aggiornato - - -

Comunque dopo questa puntata impacchetto tutto e vado via, la vita finisce qui.


----------



## Snake (16 Settembre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse fa fuori la famiglia di Walt...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Oppure i nazi vanno a prendersi la video confessione di Jesse, qualcuno si trova nel posto sbagliato nel momento sbagliato e ne viene fuori una strage


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2013)

Senza parole, l'ultima puntata è stata......boh


----------



## Butcher (16 Settembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Oppure i nazi vanno a prendersi la video confessione di Jesse, qualcuno si trova nel posto sbagliato nel momento sbagliato e ne viene fuori una strage



Mi sembra "poco", scontato!


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Oppure i nazi vanno a prendersi la video confessione di Jesse, qualcuno si trova nel posto sbagliato nel momento sbagliato e ne viene fuori una strage



Penso sia l'evento più probabile


----------



## Brain84 (17 Settembre 2013)

sono senza parole..cioè incredibile


----------



## BB7 (18 Settembre 2013)

I primi 20 minuti sono stati i più intensi di sempre da quando guardo serie TV. Ancora non riesco a rendermi conto di cosa ho visto.


----------



## Evergreen (18 Settembre 2013)

Madonna oh...non ricordo un episodio di un telefilm che mi abbia lasciato così devastato...chissà cosa potrà succedere per gli ultimi 2 episodi...


----------



## Snake (18 Settembre 2013)

avete visto i rating su imbd? ROTFL


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Settembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> avete visto i rating su imbd? ROTFL



Penso sia l'unico 10 in assoluto nel database


----------



## BB7 (18 Settembre 2013)

Alcune chicche di questo ep che forse non tutti avete notato:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Notare dove si trova il buco.





Quei pantaloni vi ricordano qualcosa?




Coincidenza?


----------



## Snape (18 Settembre 2013)

Episodio che, anche a mente lucida, rientrerà per sempre nella Storia di tutti i Telefilm per avere rivoluzionato i Canoni Moderni di praticamente tutto: regia, recitazione, trama, profondità, genialità. Un po' come l'invenzione di internet.


----------



## Sesfips (18 Settembre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Alcune chicche di questo ep che forse non tutti avete notato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Chi è il tizio nell'ultima foto? Non ricordo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Settembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Chi è il tizio nell'ultima foto? Non ricordo.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Gus quando Don Eladio uccide il suo socio  
[MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] le avevo già postate io


----------



## Sesfips (18 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ah gia, è vero. Non lo avevo riconosciuto spiaccicato per terra


----------



## BB7 (19 Settembre 2013)

Gli ultimi 2 episodi saranno da 75 minuti ciascuno


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Gli ultimi 2 episodi saranno da 75 minuti ciascuno



Madò


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Settembre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Gli ultimi 2 episodi saranno da 75 minuti ciascuno


----------



## Butcher (19 Settembre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Gli ultimi 2 episodi saranno da 75 minuti ciascuno



Sono venuto copiosamente!


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Gli ultimi 2 episodi saranno da 75 minuti ciascuno


E questa dove l'hai trovata? Io so che saranno intorno ai 55 effettivi (ovvero senza conteggiare la pubblicità).


----------



## Snake (19 Settembre 2013)

confermo, 75 ma compresa la pubblicità


----------



## BB7 (19 Settembre 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> E questa dove l'hai trovata? Io so che saranno intorno ai 55 effettivi (ovvero senza conteggiare la pubblicità).



Lo dicono in tanti siti web e anche via twitter, cmq esculdendo le pubblicità penso si vada per i 60 minuti effettivi o forse anche poco più.



> "Breaking Bad" co-executive producer Peter Gould announced to fans via Twitter on Wednesday that the episodes would be 15 minutes longer than normal.
> 
> "I checked & it's official. Last 2 #BreakingBadeps are 75 minutes each w/commercials. Set your DVRS accordingly. Better still, watch live!" he wrote.


----------



## vota DC (19 Settembre 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma non poteva semplicemente incolpare Pinkman di essere scappato via con i soldi dopo aver tradito Hank?


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> confermo, 75 ma compresa la pubblicità



Quindi 55/60 minuti effettivi 
Godo.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Settembre 2013)

Ho guardato quasi tutta la prima serie, me ne manca uno. E' sicuramente un bel telefilm, ma sinceramente non capisco tutti questi grandi elogi. Dite che migliora nelle altre stagioni??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ho guardato quasi tutta la prima serie, me ne manca uno. E' sicuramente un bel telefilm, ma sinceramente non capisco tutti questi grandi elogi. Dite che migliora nelle altre stagioni??


Diciamo che io fino alla quarta stagione l'ho apprezzato molto, senza esagerazioni, non che tenda ad esagerare adesso però con la quinta stagione si raggiungono livelli altissimi, si dispiega tutta la trama e viene fuori tutto il vero valore artistico dell'opera. Devi vedere tutte le stagioni, non ti fermare alla prima, anzi, l'inizio della seconda sarà abbastanza mediocre quindi  però una volta arrivato alla quinta serie varrà la pena.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ho guardato quasi tutta la prima serie, me ne manca uno. E' sicuramente un bel telefilm, ma sinceramente non capisco tutti questi grandi elogi. Dite che migliora nelle altre stagioni??



Prime due stagioni molto belle,dalla terza è il delirio.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Settembre 2013)

Va bene grazie ragazzi, allora continuo. Ma non dico sia brutta, anzi. Solo che non mi spiego questi gran commenti


----------



## Snape (20 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Va bene grazie ragazzi, allora continuo. Ma non dico sia brutta, anzi. Solo che non mi spiego questi gran commenti



Le prime 2 stagioni e mezzo sono come le fondamenta del palazzo più maestoso e imponente di tutte le epoche. Fondamenta che devono essere robuste, granitiche, poderose, lussureggianti, profonde. E lo sono, per cui anche se incontrerai qualche puntata """"lenta"""" stai tranquillo: sono le puntate che poi, quando il gioco inizierà a farsi duro, ti faranno piacere breaking bad alla pazzia.


----------



## BB7 (20 Settembre 2013)

A me solo la prima è sembrata un pò lenta, mi ricordo che già dalla seconda mi innamorai. La regia, le sceneggiature, i dialoghi, la recitazione e tutto il resto sono a livelli sempre altissimi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Va bene grazie ragazzi, allora continuo. Ma non dico sia brutta, anzi. Solo che non mi spiego questi gran commenti


Guarda, l'apice della prima stagione è la sesta puntata, poi ti dirò, la seconda stagione mi deluse abbastanza. Terza e quarta sono di buonissimo livello, in crescendo anche se con sporadici picchi d'importanza e fino alla quarta il mio voto complessivo era di 7 circa. Con la quinta devo dare alla serie minimo un 8, se non un 9 dato che i filler scompaiono del tutto, la trama si concentra in tutte le puntate e si susseguono grandissimi colpi di scena, alla luce, ovviamente, di ciò che sono stati i personaggi nelle serie precedenti.


----------



## vota DC (20 Settembre 2013)

Però il finale della quarta resta imbattuto.


----------



## Snape (20 Settembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Però il finale della quarta resta imbattuto.



Ozymandias direi che lo batte ampissimamente...


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ho guardato quasi tutta la prima serie, me ne manca uno. E' sicuramente un bel telefilm, ma sinceramente non capisco tutti questi grandi elogi. Dite che migliora nelle altre stagioni??



Io sono in parte d'accordo. Secondo me è una buona serie in tutto ma niente di che. I personaggi a partire da Jessie ti fanno solo innervosire.

ps. Qualcuno può dirmi se è finita o no? Perchè ho visto la 14 dell'ultima stagione, ma non capisco se ci sono altri 2 episodi o che


----------



## Butcher (20 Settembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io sono in parte d'accordo. Secondo me è una buona serie in tutto ma niente di che. I personaggi a partire da Jessie ti fanno solo innervosire.
> 
> ps. Qualcuno può dirmi se è finita o no? Perchè ho visto la 14 dell'ultima stagione, ma non capisco se ci sono altri 2 episodi o che



Si, ci sono altri 2 episodi.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Si, ci sono altri 2 episodi.



Grazie.


----------



## BB7 (20 Settembre 2013)

Alla fine rimane sempre una questione di gusti, ma se Metacritic lo vota 99/100 e gli user 9.6/10 Imbd gli da 10/10 e su Serialmente le recensioni prendono il voto massimo un qualche motivo c'è xD


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Puntata abbastanza calma (Andrea a parte  ),direi la classica quiete prima della tempesta.
E forse Jack non è l'unico che rischia 



Capitolo Emmy: BB ha vinto miglior serie drammatica e miglior attrice non protagonista con Anna Gunn (che ha buone chance di bissare il prossimo anno).Solo due premi quindi,ma suppongo che sia in preparazione della probabilissima razzia del 2014.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Settembre 2013)

Sono arrivato a metà della seconda stagione. Mi prende molto, come ho detto è un bel telefilm.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Sono arrivato a metà della seconda stagione. Mi prende molto, come ho detto è un bel telefilm.



Più si va avanti e più diventa spettacolare.


----------



## Snape (23 Settembre 2013)

Sfido chiunque a dirmi che alla fine, con la sigla, non ha avuto la pelle d'oca. Chiunque.


----------



## Butcher (23 Settembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Sfido chiunque a dirmi che alla fine, con la sigla, non ha avuto la pelle d'oca. Chiunque.



Speravo non finisse mai


----------



## Solo (23 Settembre 2013)

Oddiooddiooddiooddiooddiooddio settimana prossima un bomba nucleare è pronto ad esplodere.

Puntata che mi è piaciuta un sacco. Cupa, oscura, dura. Spettacolo. Per me una delle più belle della serie, a dimostrazione che BrBa non ha bisogno di sparatorie mirabolanti per emozionare.

Ed il finale.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il finale con l'ultima trasformazione in Heisenberg.


Gillan non mandarmi tutto in *****.


----------



## Solo (23 Settembre 2013)

P.S. Breaking Bad il prossimo anno entrerà nel guinness world record per la serie tv col voto più alto di sempre: 99/100 su metacritic.com Su 22 voti della critica ci sono stati 21 100. Solamente un escremento umano del Boston Herald ha votato 67 mandando a quel paese il 100/100.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> P.S. Breaking Bad il prossimo anno entrerà nel guinness world record per la serie tv col voto più alto di sempre: 99/100 su metacritic.com Su 22 voti della critica ci sono stati 21 100. Solamente un *escremento umano del Boston Herald* ha votato 67 mandando a quel paese il 100/100.



Secondo me la ricina di Walt è per lui  
_He didn't tread lightly_


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2013)

Ma solo io avrei preferito una gestione diversa di Hank?

Comunque altra gran puntata, ci prepara ad un series finale favoloso.


----------



## Snake (23 Settembre 2013)

Robert Forster 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Povera Andrea, non c'entrava nulla con tutto ciò, a sto punto cade pure una delle poche convinzioni che avevo, ovvero che Jesse si sarebbe salvato, non l'ammazzerà nessuno ma a sto punto penso ci penserà lui stesso personalmente, forse la ricina la chiederà lui stesso a Walt, come può un ragazzo continuare a vivere dopo tutto ciò? Ma allo stesso tempo la ricina potrebbe anche usarla per se stesso Walt, destinato ad una morte certa per via del cancro. 

Scena finale da brividi. Non c'è cosa più terrificante di un uomo in cerca di vendetta.

P.S. Gilligan per 1 minuto me l'ha fatta, Jesse che riesce a scappare in quel modo era roba da far invidia a Michael Scofield


----------



## cris (24 Settembre 2013)

Gli ariani son dei pazzi figli di *******


----------



## Snake (24 Settembre 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## BB7 (24 Settembre 2013)

Fantastico come alla fine tutto si ricolleghi. Ho sempre sperato che la storia della Gray Matter venisse ampliata, alla fine quello secondo me è il rimorso più grande di Walt.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Fantastico come alla fine tutto si ricolleghi. *Ho sempre sperato che la storia della Gray Matter venisse ampliata, alla fine quello secondo me è il rimorso più grande di Walt*.


D'altronde quei due son diventati miliardari soprattutto grazie alle sue idee, salvo poi metterlo da parte. Walt ha fatto tutto per i soldi da dare alla famiglia, soldi che avrebbe potuto avere con la Gray Matter.


----------



## vota DC (24 Settembre 2013)

AAhahahah gli autori prendono la mia teoria di un mese fa forse!



vota DC ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse sarà *****, ma è leale, se tradisce lo farà per sbaglio. La ricina è per Elliot della gray matter: Walter White ha capito che dà il meglio di sé solo con le spalle al muro perciò diventa un vagabondo che si toglie gli sfizi.





Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma solo io avrei preferito una gestione diversa di Hank?





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Per me invece era Gomez a dover essere gestito differentemente. Nelle scorse stagioni era quello ligio al dovere che criticava Hank quando faceva cose discutibili per non essere rimandato a El Paso, alla fine ha seguito Hank senza rivelare nulla alla Dea e quindi che ci fosse stato o meno non sarebbe cambiato nulla





Snake ha scritto:


> Robert Forster
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Lo scopo della ricina è uccidere senza lasciare tracce in modo che il tutto sembri una MALATTIA. Non lascia tracce neanche con l'autopsia. A Walter può servire per fare il figo: compie la missione e con la ricina ha la certezza di morire a breve anche in caso di cancro che ritarda. A Jesse proprio no, è un metodo di suicidio doloroso e insensato nel suo caso.


.


----------



## BB7 (24 Settembre 2013)

Vogliamo parlare di quando parte la sigla in versione estesa? Spettacolo.


----------



## Snape (25 Settembre 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Settembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> ...



Meglio mettere sotto spoiler 
Comunque rilancio con questa genialata


----------



## Snake (25 Settembre 2013)

un si vede, ma immagino sia il video che ho postato ieri


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Settembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> un si vede, ma immagino sia il video che ho postato ieri



Si esatto,non avevo visto 
E che vuole 'sto Gordon Mack


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Settembre 2013)

Jassie, quanto odio Jassie.. il peggiore personaggio di tutte le serie TV... che tassa ragazzi che tassa


----------



## Snape (25 Settembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Jassie, quanto odio Jassie.. il peggiore personaggio di tutte le serie TV... che tassa ragazzi che tassa



Perchè ? premetto che anche io lo voglio sotto 3 metri di terra e legno


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Settembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Perchè ? premetto che anche io lo voglio sotto 3 metri di terra e legno





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



E' dall'inizio della serie che non fa che fare danni, guarda caso se succede qualcosa è per colpa sua. Walter ha salvato le chiappe a lui un miliardo di volte, ma no lui deve sempre fare il piangina. Gli ha portato a casa 5 milioni di dollari, per non aver fatto un cacchio, e che fa? Non gli vabene a pianucolare e poi è andato a buttargli e farsi incastrare e farsi interrogare e mettere tutti nei casini.
Poi l'ultima perla è geniale, scappare dai nazisti e poi dove andare? Anche se fosse scappato, i nazisti avrebbero trovato la tipa presa e riccatato il genio e poi ovviamente avrebbero ucciso lei. Ha un cervello ed un carattere snervate non ne posso più di sto piangina


----------



## BB7 (25 Settembre 2013)

Però Tifo'o non dimenticarti che se non fosse per Jesse il caro Walt non avrebbe mai combinato nulla...


----------



## vota DC (25 Settembre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Però Tifo'o non dimenticarti che se non fosse per Jesse il caro Walt non avrebbe mai combinato nulla...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Niente Jesse significa niente Pete e quindi niente Tuco, niente Badger e quindi niente Saul e quindi niente Gus


----------



## juventino (26 Settembre 2013)

Se c'è un motivo per cui non vedo l'ora di dare l'esame di domani è continuare con Breaking Bad. Premetto che sto indietro (devo cominciare la quarta, ho dovuto staccare un po' per motivi universitari), ogni volta che guardo la tv sto perennemente in allerta perché in questo periodo su Sky gira lo spot della quinta stagione con spezzoni della quarta e della prima parte della quinta. 
Se uno mi viene a casa e mi spoilera penso che potrei seriamente ucciderlo


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se c'è un motivo per cui non vedo l'ora di dare l'esame di domani è continuare con Breaking Bad. Premetto che sto indietro (devo cominciare la quarta, ho dovuto staccare un po' per motivi universitari), ogni volta che guardo la tv sto perennemente in allerta perché in questo periodo su Sky gira lo spot della quinta stagione con spezzoni della quarta e della prima parte della quinta.
> Se uno mi viene a casa e mi spoilera penso che potrei seriamente ucciderlo


Te la sei divorata 'sta serie


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Settembre 2013)

Io la sto veramente divorando! Sono arrivato quasi alla fine della terza. Mi sta prendendo veramente un sacco, poi non vedo l'ora di vedere come si chiuderà il puzzle.


----------



## BB7 (27 Settembre 2013)

Un altro ottimo montaggio per chi è in pari con la serie:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Snape (29 Settembre 2013)

Stasera, domani per noi italiani, all the bad things will come to an end.


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2013)

Hype alle stelle


----------



## Snake (29 Settembre 2013)

meglio che non entro in questo topic domani, se becco qualche spoiler faccio una strage


----------



## cris (30 Settembre 2013)

è il giorno


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Settembre 2013)

Signori,abbiamo detto addio alla più grande serie TV di sempre.Ultimi due/tre minuti da lacrime e magone.
Grazie BB.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Signori,abbiamo detto addio alla più grande serie TV di sempre.Ultimi due/tre minuti da lacrime e magone.
> Grazie BB.



Dopo l'ultima riga che hai scritto, direi che oltre a Dexter e BB puoi salutarci anche tu [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] fai ciao con la manina saluta tutti! ci vediamo tra un mese


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Settembre 2013)

A me non è piaciuto moltissimo il finale. Troppo scontato. Mi aspettavo qualcosa di più gasante


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Settembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dopo l'ultima riga che hai scritto, direi che oltre a Dexter e BB puoi salutarci anche tu [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] fai ciao con la manina saluta tutti! ci vediamo tra un mese


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> A me non è piaciuto moltissimo il finale. Troppo scontato. Mi aspettavo qualcosa di più gasante



Vero,però bisogna dire che era già successo tutto negli scorsi due/tre episodi,il finale doveva solo chiudere il cerchio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Settembre 2013)

Il finale è stato davvero commovente.

Addio Breaking Bad


----------



## vota DC (30 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> A me non è piaciuto moltissimo il finale. Troppo scontato. Mi aspettavo qualcosa di più gasante



Beh riporta i momenti alla Macgyver, non epico come il finale della quarta stagione.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



E poi doveva smentire Elliot e Gretchen dimostrando al mondo che lui è il vero creatore di Gray Matter


----------



## Solo (30 Settembre 2013)

La migliore serie di sempre. 

Ciao BrBa.


----------



## Sesfips (30 Settembre 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Finale un pò scontato a mio parere.
Poi non mi convincono un paio di cose:

1) I soldi che i nazi hanno rubato a Walt che fine fanno? Cioè, si è fatto rubare milioni e milioni di dollari, praticamente lascia alla famiglia "solo", più o meno, 10 milioni? Boh.

2) Walt lascia i soldi al figlio tramite i due coniugi Schwartz, i quali dovranno poi aprire un fondo fiduciario irrevocabile. Ma se il figlio non li volesse ugualmente? Dopo tutto, Walter Jr. vede ancora il padre come un mostro, un assassino, un criminale. In un ipotetico seguito della serie, potrebbe, non volendo quei soldi, darli benissimo in beneficienza.

3) Jesse. Che fine fa Jesse? Mi sa che Gilligan in questo caso ha voluto lasciar spazio alla fantasia.

4) Infine, mi piacerebbe sapere chi ha scritto Heisenberg sul muro della casa di Walt.


Comunque è stata una serie bellissima, una delle migliori in assoluto.
Solo avevo questi dubbi sul finale.


----------



## vota DC (30 Settembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



1)Sono fuori della portata di qualsiasi personaggio principale. Sicuramente non erano nella base sennò Jack non ci provava nemmeno. Magari li hanno presi Tucker e socio, oppure Ira che era il datore di lavoro di Todd.
2)Walter non ha detto di rivelare che vengono da lui. Lui vuole dare i suoi soldi senza che si sappia che sia stato lui proprio come all'inizio in cui spacciava fingendo che erano soldi della Gray Matter. Tuttavia morto lui quelle serpi potrebbero benissimo non mantenere la parola data. Spavento o no passano dieci mesi e quelli di cui parla Walter sono presentati come sicari (nella realtà sono ancora meno eheheh) mica come giapponesi che combattono per l'imperatore.
3)Direi di sì, conoscendolo proverà a fare una sciocchezza come prendere Brock e verrà arrestato, ma in qualsiasi scenario la sua situazione è migliorata.
4)Per me Badger o Pete o qualsiasi fan della meth, alla fine era irrilevante per la trama serviva solo perché uno pensasse fossero Marie, Jesse o Hank che scleravano non potendo dimostrare chi era Heisenberg.


----------



## Sesfips (30 Settembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Per me la storia dei soldi doveva essere gestita meglio. L'intera serie si basa sul fatto che Walt dovesse lasciare molti soldi alla sua famiglia, per via del fatto che lui sarebbe morto da lì a poco a causa del cancro. Alla fine, in proporzione a tutto il denaro che è riuscito a guadagnare, diciamo che 10 milioni mi sembrano pochi.
Poi, Walt Jr. sicuramente quando vedrà quei soldi qualche domanda se la farà. Secondo me capirà da dove provengono e di chi sono. 
Però alla fine queste sono solo nostre fantasie e basta, il regista ha lasciato apposta un finale "aperto", così che ognuno può immaginare il proprio prosieguo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non mi aspettavo più di così sul finale, si sapeva che Walt sarebbe morto e che Jesse si sarebbe salvato. Anzi mi è piaciuta la finezza della targa "Live free or die" e Jesse che grida "alive" mentre Walt muore. Diciamo che la chicca epica ce l'hanno messa col mitraglione, penso che più di così non si possa chiedere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2013)

Ah, e comunque sto ascoltando a ripetizione la colonna sonora finale


----------



## pipporo (30 Settembre 2013)




----------



## Butcher (30 Settembre 2013)

***.zo quanto mi mancherà!


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Settembre 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Jassie, il personaggio più odioso, quello che meritava più di tutti la morte, è rimasto vivo. Doveva morire pure lui


----------



## cris (30 Settembre 2013)

tristezza a palate.

Che serie, ragazzi. che serie. pazzesco


----------



## Brain84 (1 Ottobre 2013)

Si chiude la mia serie preferita insieme a Lost. Sto in lutto


----------



## Snake (1 Ottobre 2013)

Per me è stato un degnissimo series finale, oggettivamente dopo gli ultimi due episodi, Ozymandias in particolare era impossibile chiedere di più, anzi in realtà per me è quello il vero series finale, gli ultimi due episodi hanno chiuso tutto il cerchio senza lasciare buchi narrativi e cose in sospeso.

Eterno onore a Vince Gilligan e a tutti gli straordinari attori che hanno reso questa serie inizialmente di nicchia uno dei più grandi capolavori mai visti in video.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Ottobre 2013)

In 4 giorni sono arrivato alla puntata 2x08. Penso di finirla in meno di 10 giorni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Ottobre 2013)

Pensare che è finita mi mettere tristezza


----------



## Snake (4 Ottobre 2013)

E' una domanda che si stanno ponendo in tanti, lui è ancora lì? 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## BB7 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Finale non epico ma giusto. La scena di Jesse artigiano è bellissima.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> In 4 giorni sono arrivato alla puntata 2x08. Penso di finirla in meno di 10 giorni.


Io le prime dieci puntate(o otto?)della seconda serie le guardai tutte in un giorno


----------



## S.1899 (5 Ottobre 2013)

La più bella serie di sempre  ! 
E il finale era perfetto


----------



## Nicco (5 Ottobre 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma...secondo voi è morto? Lascia un pizzico di interpretazione...


----------



## S.1899 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Ma...secondo voi è morto? Lascia un pizzico di interpretazione...



Per me si 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma è morto con dignità perché lo ha scelto (nel senso che non è morto a causa della DEA, del suo cancer o del zio di Todd...)


----------



## BB7 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Ma...secondo voi è morto? Lascia un pizzico di interpretazione...



Si lo è senza dubbio.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ho finito la 3a stagione. Domani s'inizia con la 4a.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Ottobre 2013)

Finita la 4a stagione. Il finale è stato epico.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Ottobre 2013)

Se vi manca da morire BB non preoccupatevi,i nostri amici sud americani hanno pensato a voi.Con il benestare di Gilligan e Sony,è infatti pronto a sbarcare sui teleschermi Metastasis,il remake latino di Breaking Bad.La trama sarà fedele all'originale,ma i nomi dei personaggi subiranno qualche cambiamento.Il protagonista sarà infatti Walter Blanco,affiancato dalla moglie Cielo,mentre il caro Jesse diventerà Josè Miguel Rosas.Ma bando alle ciance,ecco il trailer:










Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se vi manca da morire BB non preoccupatevi,i nostri amici sud americani hanno pensato a voi.Con il benestare di Gilligan e Sony,è infatti pronto a sbarcare sui teleschermi Metastasis,il remake latino di Breaking Bad.La trama sarà fedele all'originale,ma i nomi dei personaggi subiranno qualche cambiamento.Il protagonista sarà infatti Walter Blanco,affiancato dalla moglie Cielo,mentre il caro Jesse diventerà Josè Miguel Rosas.Ma bando alle ciance,ecco il trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma perché?!


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se vi manca da morire BB non preoccupatevi,i nostri amici sud americani hanno pensato a voi.Con il benestare di Gilligan e Sony,è infatti pronto a sbarcare sui teleschermi Metastasis,il remake latino di Breaking Bad.La trama sarà fedele all'originale,ma i nomi dei personaggi subiranno qualche cambiamento.Il protagonista sarà infatti Walter Blanco,affiancato dalla moglie Cielo,mentre il caro Jesse diventerà Josè Miguel Rosas.Ma bando alle ciance,ecco il trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me ne aveva parlato un amico qualche giorno fa.


----------



## vota DC (10 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Jassie, il personaggio più odioso, quello che meritava più di tutti la morte, è rimasto vivo. Doveva morire pure lui





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma vuoi mettere la beffa che nonostante il mazzo che si è fatto (combinando guai, ma anche lavorando sodo) rimane vivo, senza un soldo e probabilmente deve farsi una nuova identità (Marie è testimone) mentre Pete e Badger rimanendo inattivi sono più ricchi di lui perché hanno giocato con il laser nell'ultima puntata!


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Ottobre 2013)

Vista la 5x10

Situazione da delirio ora.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Ottobre 2013)

Finita.

EPICA.

Nient'altro da aggiungere.


----------



## Snake (11 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> In 4 giorni sono arrivato alla puntata 2x08. Penso di finirla in meno di 10 giorni.





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ho finito la 3a stagione. Domani s'inizia con la 4a.





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Finita la 4a stagione. Il finale è stato epico.





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vista la 5x10
> 
> Situazione da delirio ora.





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Finita.
> 
> EPICA.
> 
> Nient'altro da aggiungere.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Ottobre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


>



Eh lo so, in 11 giorni ho visto tutte e 5 le stagioni. Mi ha preso di brutto.


----------



## juventino (12 Ottobre 2013)

Ho appena finito la quarta. Già sono triste al solo pensiero che manca una sola stagione


----------



## bmb (12 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Eh lo so, in 11 giorni ho visto tutte e 5 le stagioni. Mi ha preso di brutto.



Ma chi sei?


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2013)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ma chi sei?



Perchè è tanto strano??? 

Che vi devo dire, mi sono accanito.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2013)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Ma...secondo voi è morto? Lascia un pizzico di interpretazione...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Si, è morto al 100%. La fine più dignitosa che potesse avere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2013)

Sono arrivato quasi alla fine della seconda stagione, devo dire che mi ha sorpreso questa serie. Walter e Hank sono troppo forti


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Ottobre 2013)

Io quasi finita la quarta! Bellissima serie, e dire che il genere non è mai stato uno dei miei preferiti.


----------



## BB7 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Lettera di Hopkins a Bryan Cranston:



> Dear Mister Cranston.
> I wanted to write you this email - so I am contacting you through Jeremy Barber - I take it we are both represented by UTA . Great agency.
> I’ve just finished a marathon of watching “BREAKING BAD” - from episode one of the First Season - to the last eight episodes of the Sixth Season. (I downloaded the last season on AMAZON) A total of two weeks (addictive) viewing.
> I have never watched anything like it. Brilliant!
> ...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Finita la quarta serie, e sembra sia veramente tutto finito 
Mi chiedo cosa accadrà ancora nella quinta?!? Lo scoprirò domani


----------



## Serginho (19 Ottobre 2013)

Di solito non guardo le serie, ma questa mi ha preso di brutto


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Mi mancano 4 puntate alla fine. E' talmente bella che non vorrei finisse mai.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Ottobre 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Di solito non guardo le serie, ma questa mi ha preso di brutto


Confermo, posso dire di aver visto soltanto una seria, ma buona


----------



## Corpsegrinder (9 Novembre 2013)

Quando ho visto la scena finale stavo piangendo.


BEST TV SERIES EVAH.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (10 Novembre 2013)

A me manca solo l'ultimo episodio  non voglio che finisca!! :-(


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (11 Novembre 2013)

Finale che non mi ha molto colpito, ma era così già da qualche puntata.

Serie comunque stupenda, bellissima. E dire che il genere non è il mio preferito, eppure è straordinaria.
Ho già chiesto ad una mia amica in California di comprarmi la t-shirt con il ritratto di Heisenberg


----------



## Mou (19 Novembre 2013)

Devo vedere la 2x10. Con Dottor House e Spartacus nell'Olimpo delle mie serie preferite.


----------



## Mou (20 Novembre 2013)

Sono a 4x01. Prendetemi per matto ma sono un fan di Gus


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Novembre 2013)

Bryan e Aaron mentre leggono insieme e per la prima volta le ultime righe del copione di FeLiNa.

http:// insidetv.ew.com/2013/11/18/breaking-bad-final-script/

Brividi.


----------



## Mou (22 Novembre 2013)

Devo iniziare la quinta stagione. Sono... Folgorato.


----------



## Lollo7zar (22 Novembre 2013)

Finito di vedere, spettacolare!!!! serie incredibile! peccato però per i spoiler che mettono durante le puntate....


----------



## Lollo7zar (22 Novembre 2013)

La migliore stagione secondo me è la terza comunque, nelle prime è tutto molto particolareggiato mentre nell'ultima in particolare si svolge tutto in fretta, strano avrebbero potuto fare una stagione in più aumentando le situazioni descritte


----------



## Lollo7zar (22 Novembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Sfido chiunque a dirmi che alla fine, con la sigla, non ha avuto la pelle d'oca. Chiunque.



mi sono venuti i brividi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Novembre 2013)

Il mio unico rimpianto è che


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Gustavo Fring è morto troppo presto, è uno dei miei personaggi preferiti.


----------



## Lollo7zar (23 Novembre 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il mio unico rimpianto è che
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Invece io ci sono rimasto male quando ha fatto fuori Mike


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Novembre 2013)

Non ho mai sentito tante segreterie telefoniche come in questo telefilm


----------



## Jaqen (23 Febbraio 2014)

Allora... Ho finalmente iniziato a vederlo, in 3 giorni sono alla 2x03. È fantastico!!


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Febbraio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Allora... Ho finalmente iniziato a vederlo, in 3 giorni sono alla 2x03. È fantastico!!



Hai iniziato solo ora?


----------



## Belfast Boy (25 Febbraio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Allora... Ho finalmente iniziato a vederlo, in 3 giorni sono alla 2x03. È fantastico!!



Tienici aggiornati. Io l'ho "spacciato" per rimanere in tema  a praticamente chiunque conoscessi e godo troppo nel sentire gli apprezzamenti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Febbraio 2014)

sto per iniziare a guardare la seconda stagione la prima è clamorosa..


----------



## BB7 (28 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> sto per iniziare a guardare la seconda stagione la prima è clamorosa..



La prima è a detta di tutti la "meno bella" perchè fa da introduzione ed è un po lenta quindi fai conto di come sono le altre stagioni (;


----------



## Sherlocked (1 Marzo 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> La prima è a detta di tutti la "meno bella" perchè fa da introduzione ed è un po lenta quindi fai conto di come sono le altre stagioni (;



No aspetta. Non "meno bella", ma "più lenta". La prima è un capolavoro (come tutte le altre ma ha il vantaggio di "lanciare" la storyline")


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Marzo 2014)

Splendido. Conosco certe puntate a memoria.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Marzo 2014)

Incredibile. Sono alla 4x07 ed è una...droga ahah


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Marzo 2014)

Avevo smesso di guardarlo ma ho ripreso, sono alla 3x09

Molto bello eh, però ho visto di meglio.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Marzo 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Avevo smesso di guardarlo ma ho ripreso, sono alla 3x09
> 
> Molto bello eh, però ho visto di meglio.



Io sinceramente non ho ancora trovato di meglio  Ma come ogni cosa è molto soggettivo..


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Marzo 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente non ho ancora trovato di meglio  Ma come ogni cosa è molto soggettivo..


Chiaro, io ad esempio ho preferito Prison Break per dirne uno


----------



## BB7 (8 Marzo 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Chiaro, io ad esempio ho preferito Prison Break per dirne uno



Dai PB è bello solo la prima stagione... gia dalla seconda cala e la terza è a detta di tutti un obrobrio


----------



## Jaqen (9 Marzo 2014)

Secondo me la prima stagione di PB è assurda. Il problema sono le stagioni successive. La seconda è accettabile, la terza pallosissima, la quarta prova un po' a riprendersi ma....


----------



## Jaqen (9 Marzo 2014)

Cmq ringrazio la febbre. In questi 2 giorni le ho viste tutte, praticamente ho solo guardato episodi visto che sono stato tutto il tempo bloccato.
Che dire... niente. Epico, il personaggio mai meglio costruito, Walter White.
Ah, ho pianto alla fine.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Alla fine.. chissenefrega dei soldi in più, a Walter non interessavano: interessava solo sistemare la famiglia e con 10 milioni sono apposto.
Geniale come è finito ragazzi, è finito come è iniziato: coi capelli come se fosse senza cancro, nel suo ambiente, il laboratorio.
Ha salvato Jesse e va bene così.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Marzo 2014)

Non scrivete la fine che sono a metà della 2... mi piace semepre piu


----------



## juventino (11 Marzo 2014)

Mi mancano solo gli otto episodi finali...
Mi vien da piangere a pensare che finisce definitivamente


----------



## Belfast Boy (12 Marzo 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Chiaro, io ad esempio ho preferito Prison Break per dirne uno



OZ > Prison Break

Ma in assoluto rimane inarrivabile The Wire


----------



## Stex (29 Marzo 2014)

Quinta stagione appena iniziata...


----------



## Sherlocked (30 Marzo 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> OZ > Prison Break
> 
> Ma in assoluto rimane inarrivabile The Wire



Oz > prison break non te lo concedo  la PRIMA stagione di Prison Break è imbattibile. E' folle, delirante, angosciante. Ti sembra di essere li con loro, hai paura con loro. Le altre poi calano ma la prima...è la, sull'olimpo.

Su The Wire sono d'accordo è molto bella: molto realistica, lenta ma ogni puntata un piccolo capolavoro.


----------



## juventino (3 Aprile 2014)

Ho visto i primi tre episodi dell'ultima stagione


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



BOOM!
In tre puntate si è già sgretolato tutto il castello di menzogne dette di Walt. La scena della confessione è uno dei più grandi capolavori mai visti in un serial!



Sul web ci sta un sacco di gente che osa paragonare a questo capolavoro robetta come PB o Lost (buon prodotto, ma lontano anni luce)


----------



## juventino (5 Aprile 2014)

Ho appena finito tutto e....si, sono con le lacrime agli occhi.
Una serie PERFETTA, DIVINA. Non ci è stato un solo episodio che non mi sia piaciuto, pazzesco. Onestamente non so se Gilligan si sia capacitato di aver creato con WW il personaggio più incredibile di sempre.


----------



## Stex (6 Aprile 2014)

Un gran peccato che non ci possa essere una continuazione. Grande serie
ora attenderò lo spin off su Saul


----------



## Snake (31 Maggio 2014)

Bryan


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Maggio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Bryan



Ehhhh magari,sul copione c'è scritto che muore


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Maggio 2014)

Quanto mi manca


----------



## pazzomania (25 Giugno 2014)

Breaking Bad è il TELEFILM.

E' pazzesco, sotto ogni punto di vista, OGNI.

Solo chi non l' ha guardato o è una persona "insensibile" non resta a disagio guardandolo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Agosto 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Capitolo Emmy: BB ha vinto miglior serie drammatica e miglior attrice non protagonista con Anna Gunn (che ha buone chance di bissare il prossimo anno).Solo due premi quindi,ma suppongo che sia in preparazione della *probabilissima razzia del 2014*.



Eccoci 
Miglior serie Drama,miglior sceneggiatura con "Ozymandias",miglior attore protagonista a Bryan Cranston (quarto Emmy),miglior attore non protagonista a Aaron Paul (terzo Emmy),miglior attrice non protagonista a Anna Gunn (secondo Emmy)


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Agosto 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Eccoci
> Miglior serie Drama,miglior sceneggiatura con "Ozymandias",miglior attore protagonista a Bryan Cranston (quarto Emmy),miglior attore non protagonista a Aaron Paul (terzo Emmy),miglior attrice non protagonista a Anna Gunn (secondo Emmy)



La meritata chiusura per la miglior serie di sempre


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Agosto 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Eccoci
> Miglior serie Drama,miglior sceneggiatura con "Ozymandias",miglior attore protagonista a Bryan Cranston (quarto Emmy),miglior attore non protagonista a Aaron Paul (terzo Emmy),miglior attrice non protagonista a Anna Gunn (secondo Emmy)



Se li merita tutti.


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Eccoci
> miglior sceneggiatura con "Ozymandias"



Epica 



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La meritata chiusura per la miglior serie di sempre



Anche no


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Epica
> 
> 
> 
> Anche no


Nel senso che meritava ancora di più?


----------



## medjai (28 Agosto 2014)

Sicuramente la migliore serie che ho mai visto !


----------



## Sherlocked (28 Agosto 2014)

La Migliore. Nient'altro da dire.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Agosto 2014)

Sta serie mi ha talmente preso che mi sono fatto lo stesso look di Marco Salamanca, uno dei due mitici sicari del cartello messicano


----------



## Heaven (3 Settembre 2014)

L'ho finita due giorni fà, fantastica.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Settembre 2014)

Ma quanti seguaci di Walter ci sono, eh......


----------



## Gekyn (15 Settembre 2014)

Finita in un mese.....grandiosa!!!


----------



## madeinitaly (8 Ottobre 2014)

Finita la prima stagione, prende tantissimo ma mi aspetto di più...e visto i commenti sulla serie che dovrebbe fare il botto dalla 3 stagione non vedo l'ora.


----------



## Jino (8 Ottobre 2014)

madeinitaly ha scritto:


> Finita la prima stagione, prende tantissimo ma mi aspetto di più...e visto i commenti sulla serie che dovrebbe fare il botto dalla 3 stagione non vedo l'ora.



Io comincio la quarta ora, ti dico che la serie cresce sempre di più, diventa sempre più bella


----------



## madeinitaly (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io comincio la quarta ora, ti dico che la serie cresce sempre di più, diventa sempre più bella



Ho finito di vedere ora ora la 2x02, non vedo l'ora di vedermi la terza. Mi sta prendendo sempre di più, e sembra di vedere anche a me che piano piano andando avanti migliori sempre di più, bene così.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Ottobre 2014)

Io sono alla 4 stagione,episodio 2 e per quanto mi riguarda,mi associo a quanto detto sopra,la migliore serie TV che abbia mai visto.Tanta roba per davvero


----------



## Sherlocked (11 Ottobre 2014)

Quanto manca BB alla serialità odierna. Ben poche serie raggiungono quelle vette, anzi per ora quasi nessuna. Walter White inimitabile, unico, leggendario. Aspetto con ansia l'erede di Breaking Bad, prima o poi succederà, la storia è ciclica.


----------



## madeinitaly (16 Ottobre 2014)

Finito ora di vedere la seconda stagione, ci son rimasto un pò male per il finale ma sicuramente ci sarà qualcosa dietro...non vedo l'ora di iniziare con la terza.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



13 episodi a farci vedere sto orsacchiotto nella piscina e poi tutto qua?


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Novembre 2014)

E' finito il remake colombiano di Breaking Bad, vi posto la scena finale  (spoiler)


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Gekyn (2 Novembre 2014)

Più che W.W. sembra Dr. House


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (20 Dicembre 2014)

vado un po' controcorrente: ho visto la prima stagione ed ho mollato.Per carità, gradevole come telefilm,ma forse è il genere che non mi prende.Per i miei gusti ho visto di molto meglio


----------



## O Animal (20 Dicembre 2014)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> vado un po' controcorrente: ho visto la prima stagione ed ho mollato.Per carità, gradevole come telefilm,ma forse è il genere che non mi prende.Per i miei gusti ho visto di molto meglio



Sforzati e guarda anche la seconda...


----------



## Jino (21 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Sforzati e guarda anche la seconda...



Anche perchè va in continuo crescendo!


----------



## gianluca1193 (21 Dicembre 2014)

Le prime due stagioni non sono nulla di che, ma dopo...


----------



## Milanista7 (23 Dicembre 2014)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Le prime due stagioni non sono nulla di che, ma dopo...



Le prime due stagioni sono due basi solidissime per il proseguo della serie. Senza le prime due stagione ci capiremmo ben poco di tutto lo sviluppo di ogni singolo personaggio. Comunque sia questa è una delle migliori serie TV della storia, è la perfezione. Di solito le serie TV partono a razzo per poi scendere man mano nelle ultime serie, questa invece ha mantenuto altissimi livelli per tutte e 5 le stagioni. I personaggi di Walter White e Jesse Pinkman sono assolutamente perfetti e vanno in simbiosi, senza di uno non può esserci l'altro e viceversa. Insomma, uno spettacolo totale


----------



## Ale (23 Dicembre 2014)

.


----------



## gianluca1193 (23 Dicembre 2014)

Milanista7 ha scritto:


> Le prime due stagioni sono due basi solidissime per il proseguo della serie. Senza le prime due stagione ci capiremmo ben poco di tutto lo sviluppo di ogni singolo personaggio. Comunque sia questa è una delle migliori serie TV della storia, è la perfezione. Di solito le serie TV partono a razzo per poi scendere man mano nelle ultime serie, questa invece ha mantenuto altissimi livelli per tutte e 5 le stagioni. I personaggi di Walter White e Jesse Pinkman sono assolutamente perfetti e vanno in simbiosi, senza di uno non può esserci l'altro e viceversa. Insomma, uno spettacolo totale


Certo, ma per uno spettatore che si avvicina alla visione della serie con questo "hype", le prime due stagioni potrebbero risultare deludenti...


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2015)

Finito ieri. Che dire, un capolavoro assoluto.


----------



## Freddy Manson (20 Marzo 2015)

Finito ieri sera di guardare tutta la serie.

Serie TV epica, personalmente la metto al pari dei Soprano.

Walt, Jesse, Saul, Mike: che personaggi!


----------



## vota DC (20 Marzo 2015)

Ah ho beccato Mike contro Crocodile Dundee ieri.


----------



## Jino (20 Marzo 2015)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Finito ieri sera di guardare tutta la serie.
> 
> Serie TV epica, personalmente la metto al pari dei Soprano.
> 
> Walt, Jesse, Saul, Mike: che personaggi!



Stupenda a dir poco


----------



## Freddy Manson (20 Marzo 2015)

La cosa bella, a mio modo di vedere, è che BB è molto, lasciatemi il termine... "gittiaesco" (  ); Saul, per esempio, ne è l'identificazione perfetta. 

Oltre alla sceneggiatura gran parte dei meriti vanno dati, ovviamente, agli attori che interpretano le loro parti in maniera eccelsa (i vari premi conseguiti ne sono la prova) ed ai doppiatori italiani, anche se vorrei comunque riguardare la serie in lingua originale.

Mi dispiace tantissimo che sia terminata. A 'sto punto non mi resta che buttarmi su Better Call Saul, sperando che non arrivi in Italia tra 48 anni.


----------



## sbrodola (20 Marzo 2015)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> ...ed ai doppiatori italiani, anche se vorrei comunque riguardare la serie in lingua originale.
> 
> Mi dispiace tantissimo che sia terminata. A 'sto punto non mi resta che buttarmi su Better Call Saul, sperando che non arrivi in Italia tra 48 anni.


Questa è una di quelle serie che va vista in lingua originale. Se puoi fallo che rende sicuramente di più che doppiata.


----------



## vota DC (21 Marzo 2015)

Confermo. Non è solo questione di voci differenti (molte sono a livello dell'originale comunque), ma questione di adattamento un po' perché certe cose funzionano solo in lingua originale per via di modi di dire, altre perché sono adattate male.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



I am the one who knocks
A me non possono sparare

Nella versione italiana sembra solo che sia un intoccabile, in quella originale invece è lui il pericolo e spara agli altri in quanto è lui che bussa e per questo Skyler è spaventata


----------



## Freddy Manson (21 Marzo 2015)

Intendevo come qualità di doppiaggio e delle voci. Su quanto dite voi sono d'accordo anch'io ed è purtroppo una cosa che capita molto spesso, a prescindere che siano telefilm, film o cartoni. Per non parlare anche dei titoli...


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Novembre 2017)

Mi mancano le ultime 4 puntate , che dire... una delle serie tv più belle di sempre anche se vista nel 2017 è un po' lenta per gli standard attuali . 

Se mi spoilerate il finale vi meritate il ban.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi mancano le ultime 4 puntate , che dire... una delle serie tv più belle di sempre anche se vista nel 2017 è un po' lenta per gli standard attuali .
> 
> Se mi spoilerate il finale vi meritate il ban.



Ti stai lamentando di Breaking Bad? meriti lo spoiler pesante.....


----------



## Kaw (8 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi mancano le ultime 4 puntate , che dire... una delle serie tv più belle di sempre anche se vista nel 2017 è un po' lenta per gli standard attuali .


Beh, non è certa una serie che ha fatto del ritmo forsennato la sua virtù, anzi spesso la lentezza (che di per sè non è negativa) ne è stata il punto forte, visto che tutto si basa sulla tensione e sui dialoghi. In ogni caso si è conclusa nel 2013, è una serie ancora "attuale".

Voglio dire, tra poco arriverai a quello che è probabilmente il miglior episodio della storia della tv, e non sarà certo un episodio dal ritmo veloce, ma sarà fisicamente impossibile anche solo alzarsi dalla sedia


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Novembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ti stai lamentando di Breaking Bad? meriti lo spoiler pesante.....



no no , la miglior serie tv con i Soprano della storia .


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Novembre 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Beh, non è certa una serie che ha fatto del ritmo forsennato la sua virtù, anzi spesso la lentezza (che di per sè non è negativa) ne è stata il punto forte, visto che tutto si basa sulla tensione e sui dialoghi. In ogni caso si è conclusa nel 2013, è una serie ancora "attuale".
> 
> Voglio dire, tra poco arriverai a quello che è probabilmente il miglior episodio della storia della tv, e non sarà certo un episodio dal ritmo veloce, ma sarà fisicamente impossibile anche solo alzarsi dalla sedia


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2017)

Breaking bad vista l'anno scorso per la prima volta, mi sono sparato tutte le puntate di fila o quasi, capolavoro assoluto.

Cranston è tipo dio


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Novembre 2017)

MAMMA MIA , finito adesso .

MAMMA MIA che serie , che finale , che storia ...


----------



## Moffus98 (9 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> MAMMA MIA , finito adesso .
> 
> MAMMA MIA che serie , che finale , che storia ...



My baby blue....


----------



## bmb (9 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> MAMMA MIA , finito adesso .
> 
> MAMMA MIA che serie , che finale , che storia ...



Un po' in ritardo ma meglio che mai


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Novembre 2017)

bmb ha scritto:


> Un po' in ritardo ma meglio che mai



diciamo che essere ingiro per il mondo con 200 fusi diversi non facilita la visione di una serie TV


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Novembre 2017)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E' finito il remake colombiano di Breaking Bad, vi posto la scena finale  (spoiler)
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Va beh


----------



## bmb (9 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> diciamo che essere ingiro per il mondo con 200 fusi diversi non facilita la visione di una serie TV



Io comunque ti dico solo che, 4 anni fa, quando ho finito di vederlo (praticamente in contemporanea con gli USA, sottotitolato) ho smesso definitivamente con le serie TV. Che le guardi a fare tutte le altre.


----------



## Devil man (9 Novembre 2017)

bmb ha scritto:


> Io comunque ti dico solo che, 4 anni fa, quando ho finito di vederlo (praticamente in contemporanea con gli USA, sottotitolato) ho smesso definitivamente con le serie TV. Che le guardi a fare tutte le altre.



Ci sono tante serie che spaccano la stessa cosa la potrei dire per Games of Thrones quando finirà :/


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Novembre 2017)

bmb ha scritto:


> Io comunque ti dico solo che, 4 anni fa, quando ho finito di vederlo (praticamente in contemporanea con gli USA, sottotitolato) ho smesso definitivamente con le serie TV. Che le guardi a fare tutte le altre.





Devil man ha scritto:


> Ci sono tante serie che spaccano la stessa cosa la potrei dire per Games of Thrones quando finirà :/



Games of Throne ma anche i Soprano e Dexter ... sono le serie tv nell olimpo .


----------



## Moffus98 (9 Novembre 2017)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ci sono tante serie che spaccano la stessa cosa la potrei dire per Games of Thrones quando finirà :/



Esatto, anche per me è la stessa cosa. Dopo che ho finito Breaking Bad non riesco più a guardare nessun'altra serie tv.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Novembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Esatto, anche per me è la stessa cosa. Dopo che ho finito Breaking Bad non riesco più a guardare nessun'altra serie tv.



La profondità dei personaggi in BB è una cosa incredibile . Mettiamoci anche attori di primissimo livello , consiglio a tutti di vederlo in Inglese perché molte sfumature ( soprattutto di Pinkman ) con la traduzione vengono skippate.


----------



## Moffus98 (9 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La profondità dei personaggi in BB è una cosa incredibile . Mettiamoci anche attori di primissimo livello , consiglio a tutti di vederlo in Inglese perché molte sfumature ( soprattutto di Pinkman ) con la traduzione vengono skippate.



E di Hank ne vogliamo parlare? Personaggio sublime secondo me, la sua evoluzione è da paura.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Novembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> E di Hank ne vogliamo parlare? Personaggio sublime secondo me, la sua evoluzione è da paura.



Si bravissimo , ma tutti .. vedi proprio anche nelle espressioni facciali la sofferenza . 

Jessie ? gli ultimi 7/8 episodi è incredibile .. sono rimasto estasiato , poi in lingua originale è fantastico .


----------



## Anguus (9 Novembre 2017)

Anche se non è assolutamente ai livelli di BB, ti consiglio Better Call Saul anche solo per il semplice motivo di avere dei legami col primo!


----------



## Jino (9 Novembre 2017)

Meglio tardi che mai Lollo, BB è LA SERIE TV


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Novembre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Meglio tardi che mai Lollo, BB è LA SERIE TV



Regà volete la verità ? 

Alla donna “ non piaceva “ senza mai averla vista ovviamente , sapete come fanno ...


----------



## sballotello (9 Novembre 2017)

secondo me narcos e' superiroe a BB, son gusti


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Novembre 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> secondo me narcos e' superiroe a BB, son gusti



Bella sfida , l assurdità che Narcos è storia . 

Tra l altro il patrigno della mia donna era un inviato della Rai in Colombia in quegli anni . 

Ti lascio immaginare cosa mi racconta


----------



## BB7 (9 Novembre 2017)

Ma seriamente mettete GOT con BrBa? Il primo è pieno di difetti oggettivi, poi vabbè i gusti sono tali.


----------



## elpacoderoma (9 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no no , la miglior serie tv con i Soprano della storia .



Anche secondo me, pero se sei abituato al finale dei soprano quella di breaking bad ti deluderà.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Novembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me, pero se sei abituato al finale dei soprano quella di breaking bad ti deluderà.



Finito ieri sera , va beh il finale dei Soprano è storia della Tv mondiale . 

BB il finale te lo aspetti ( parlo dell ultima scena proprio ) i Soprano all ultima scena sono rimasto a guardare la
schermata nera per 5 minuti in lacrime .


----------



## sballotello (10 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bella sfida , l assurdità che Narcos è storia .
> 
> Tra l altro il patrigno della mia donna era un inviato della Rai in Colombia in quegli anni .
> 
> Ti lascio immaginare cosa mi racconta



eh gia


----------

